# Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro



## Oachkatze (8. Februar 2016)

*Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Hallo ich bin in der Wakü szene neu  und wollte meine GTX 980 ti und meinen i7 4790k etwas wasser schlucken lassen für etwa 300-400 euro. ich hab mich schon ein wenig informiert aber halt nicht so schlau geworden vilt könnt ihr mir helfen etwas zusammenzustellen und vilt ein wenig die sachen erklären wo ich vorsichtig sein muss


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

für max 400% wird das aber nicht sehr leise....
ne gute wakü kostet 500€ aufwärts... ivh hab für meine 1k gezahlt so als vergleich... also etwas mehr budget oder du musst in punkto lautstärke abstriche machn... wo sich für mich persönlich der sin einer wakü aughebt


----------



## SpatteL (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Wasserkühlungsguide
Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen
Wie erstelle ich einen Zusammenstellungs-/Beratungsthread richtig? Bitte erst lesen dann schreiben!

Naja, für 400€ bekommt man schon das nötigste für eine CPU+GPU WaKü.
Ist dann zwar nicht das schönste und tollste, aber es reicht erst mal.

Gehäuse und genaue Bezeichnung der GraKa wäre noch wichtig.

MfG


----------



## hallolo2_ (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Also naja... Für 3-400€ bei so heißen Komponenten. Das bekommt man hin aber nur mit Mühe und Not und du wirst mit LuKü glücklicher. Das wird ziemlich laut. Leise, kühl und schön sind die Ziele einer WaKü und die werden hier bei dem Budget fast alle verpeilt.


----------



## SpatteL (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ausreichend Kühlleistung bekommt man für das Geld schon, ist zwar nicht super silent aber sicher leiser als LuKü.
Kommt halt noch auf das Case an, welche/wie viele Radis man da nun unter bekommt.
Und Optik ist Geschmackssache.

Mit dem Februar 5% Gutschein "02Aqua2016DE" 
Würde man z.B. einen 360er und einen 240er + Lüfter bekommen und ist bei 380-390€.

MfG


----------



## Oachkatze (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> für max 400% wird das aber nicht sehr leise....
> ne gute wakü kostet 500€ aufwärts... ivh hab für meine 1k gezahlt so als vergleich... also etwas mehr budget oder du musst in punkto lautstärke abstriche machn... wo sich für mich persönlich der sin einer wakü aughebt



es darf sonst auch 500 kosten aber 1 k wäre mir zu viel so 500-600 wäre schon schmertzens grenze und ich hoffe da bekommet man schon was leises hin


----------



## Oachkatze (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Ausreichend Kühlleistung bekommt man für das Geld schon, ist zwar nicht super silent aber sicher leiser als LuKü.
> Kommt halt noch auf das Case an, welche/wie viele Radis man da nun unter bekommt.
> Und Optik ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> ...




Gehäuse wäre cm storm enforcer also kann schon etwas mehr auch kosten ich will einfach mal so schaun was das billigste wäre aber was auch gut ist also braucht nicht high end sein aber wo mans merkt halt das es gut geht 

Grafikarte GTX 980 ti Asus Strix


----------



## SpatteL (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Man kann Beiträge auch bearbeiten.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w.../381538-cpu-wakue-fuer-cm-storm-enforcer.html

In das Case passen wohl zwei 240er Radis.
In den Deckel und in die Front, wobei da die HDD-Käfige raus müssen.

Für die Strix gibt es nur einen Kühler von EKWB, das macht das Ganze aber gleich mal 30-40€ teurer.
Mit zwei 240ern bist du zwar etwas günstiger als mit einen 240er+360er, die Kühlleistung ist damit natürlich auch etwas schlechter.
Die Mehrkosten durch den GPU-Kühler "sparst" fast wieder du durch die Radiatorbeschränkung des Case.
Also doch so mind. 400€.

MfG


----------



## Nachty (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Hm , man könnte 2 180er Radis einbauen ist jetzt nicht so für Wasserkühlung ausgelegt!


----------



## chischko (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

In die Richtung könnte man es machen mal als Basis und dannn eben noch nen 360er oder 280er Radi (je nach Platz im Gehäuse) rein und nen Fullcover für die GPU inkl. der notwendigen Schläuche und Anschlüsse noch. 
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Oachkatze (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Man kann Beiträge auch bearbeiten.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w.../381538-cpu-wakue-fuer-cm-storm-enforcer.html
> 
> ...




Sorry ich habs gesehn  

HDD käfig ist schon drausen  

kannst du mir da was zusammenstellen so mit pumpe und co ? ja 400-500 geht gut  


LG





chischko schrieb:


> In die Richtung könnte man es machen mal als Basis und dannn eben noch nen 360er oder 280er Radi (je nach Platz im Gehäuse) rein und nen Fullcover für die GPU inkl. der notwendigen Schläuche und Anschlüsse noch.
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany




Hey  danke für den Warenkorb 

Die fans kann man weg machen hab da 2 schon von noctua sehr leise !! 
Sonst schauts nicht so schlecht aus .. wie wäre da die lautstärke so ca ? 

LG


----------



## chischko (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Die Lautstärke hängt davon ab ob Du die Lüfter schnell oder langsam drehen lässt


----------



## SpatteL (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Das Set nützt nur nix, da in das Case kein 360er rein passt.



Oachkatze schrieb:


> kannst du mir da was zusammenstellen so mit pumpe und co ? ja 400-500 geht gut


Schau dich bitte erst mal selber bei Aquatuning/Caseking um und stelle mal einen groben WK zusammen, da bekommst du auch eine Übersicht was es so gibt und was es kostet.
Vieles ist auch Geschmackssache.
Auch mal in andere Beratungen schauen, zu 90% werden immer die gleichen Teile empfohlen.

Was du brauchst und einige Beispiele sind auch in den oben verlinkten FAQs.

MfG


----------



## Oachkatze (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Die Lautstärke hängt davon ab ob Du die Lüfter schnell oder langsam drehen lässt



hahahah das hört sich logisch an  

aber die pumpe wie laut wäre die ? wäre das ein gutes kit ? . für die gtx brauch ich ja auch noch was oder ?


----------



## hallolo2_ (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Überlege dir auch mal, ob du einen MoRa3 willst. Da kommst du mit Lüftern auf Minimum(auf PWM natürlich graziös) bei ca. 200-300 RPM auf ÜBER 1000W(Geschätzt ich weiß, dass es bei 500 RPM 200 sind) und das bei definitiv unhörbarer Lautstärke und eine Konfiguration für deine Komponenten ist für 400€ Euro(ohne Radiator) + 200€ MoRa 3 definitiv möglich also schau dir den mal an


----------



## chischko (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



hallolo2_ schrieb:


> Überlege dir auch mal, ob du einen MoRa3 willst. Da kommst du mit Lüftern auf Minimum(auf PWM natürlich graziös) bei ca. 200-300 RPM auf ÜBER 1000W(Geschätzt ich weiß, dass es bei 500 RPM 200 sind) und das bei definitiv unhörbarer Lautstärke und eine Konfiguration für deine Komponenten ist für 400€ Euro(ohne Radiator) + 200€ MoRa 3 definitiv möglich also schau dir den mal an




Mora... für 400 Euro! 
Alleine schon die zusätzlichen Lüfter....


----------



## Oachkatze (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



hallolo2_ schrieb:


> Überlege dir auch mal, ob du einen MoRa3 willst. Da kommst du mit Lüftern auf Minimum(auf PWM natürlich graziös) bei ca. 200-300 RPM auf ÜBER 1000W(Geschätzt ich weiß, dass es bei 500 RPM 200 sind) und das bei definitiv unhörbarer Lautstärke und eine Konfiguration für deine Komponenten ist für 400€ Euro(ohne Radiator) + 200€ MoRa 3 definitiv möglich also schau dir den mal an



hahahah das ist mir zu hardcore ich glaub da bleib ich beim noramlen radiator  oder dafür halt 2 1. 240 
 und 1e 3xx radiator .. wie gesagt ein bischen kann mans schon hören aber soll halt schon auch bei auslastung gut laufen   hahah

ich hab mir auch mal was zusammengestellt was sagt ihr dazu ? 

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Austria


----------



## chischko (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Welche 980 Ti hast Du genau???

Ansonsten fehlt halt noch der Schlauch


----------



## Oachkatze (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Welche 980 Ti hast Du genau???
> 
> Ansonsten fehlt halt noch der Schlauch



ja schlauch und zeug das ist ja nicht so teuer  

GTX 980 ti Strix von asus


----------



## chischko (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

D3OC oder normal?
Du braucht in jedem Fall nen anderen GPU Kühler. Der den DU ausgewählt hast ist nur für die Referenzmodelle. 
https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/s...ght=600&width=500&inline_id=vga_example_table


----------



## Oachkatze (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ja genau die D3OC die beste was es da gibt  

er zeigt mir 

die beiden komponenten an backblade und front 
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-strix-nickel

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-strix-backplate-black-4731

gibs sowas auch billiger oder bin ich mit den am besten dran ? 

LG


i7 4790k
Asus Pro Gamer H97
GTX 980 ti von Asus Strix D3OC
650 Watt bequit netzteil
Soundkarte von Creativ


----------



## chischko (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Kann sein, dass es das noch günstiger gibt. Musste mal googeln.


----------



## Oachkatze (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

aber in großen und ganze wäre das so eine wasserkühlung was leise ist oder was würdest du noch verändern ?


----------



## chischko (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ich würde mehr Radifläche nehmen, aber das scheint das Gehäuse wohl nicht her zu geben.


----------



## Goitonthefloor (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Kauf doch lieber ein geeignetes Case wie ein Fractal oder Enthoo, da passt auch ne "richtige" Wakü rein


----------



## hallolo2_ (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> hahahah das ist mir zu hardcore ich glaub da bleib ich beim noramlen radiator  oder dafür halt 2 1. 240
> und 1e 3xx radiator .. wie gesagt ein bischen kann mans schon hören aber soll halt schon auch bei auslastung gut laufen   hahah
> 
> ich hab mir auch mal was zusammengestellt was sagt ihr dazu ?
> ...


Jap hab ich vergessen. Die Lüfter kosten natürlich auch.
Falscher Quote sry ich wollte eigentlich cischko quoten


----------



## chischko (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



hallolo2_ schrieb:


> Jap hab ich vergessen. Die Lüfter kosten natürlich auch.


Und die Schnellkupplungen, der Ständer, die Kabel, der PWM Hub, ggf. Shrouds, Schlauchleitungen und und und... Hab das gerade hinter mir udn es war wie zu erwarten wieder viel teurer als erwartet!


----------



## hallolo2_ (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Und die Schnellkupplungen, der Ständer, die Kabel, der PWM Hub, ggf. Shrouds, Schlauchleitungen und und und... Hab das gerade hinter mir udn es war wie zu erwarten wieder viel teurer als erwartet!


Gut zu wissen plane mir selber einen zuzulegen.


----------



## chischko (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ich hab mir den MoRa gebraucht inkl. 9 montierter 120mm Lüfter gekauft (hier im MP) aber dennoch waren es noch einmal ca. 450 Euro extra 
Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Oachkatze (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den MoRa gebraucht inkl. 9 montierter 120mm Lüfter gekauft (hier im MP) aber dennoch waren es noch einmal ca. 450 Euro extra
> Screenshot by Lightshot
> Screenshot by Lightshot
> Screenshot by Lightshot
> Screenshot by Lightshot



Chischko kannst du mir wenn du mal gut zeit hast alles mal zusammenstellen was ich brauche weil wenn ich das so lese hab ich einiges noch vergessen vilt so einen warenkorb voll was ca eben so um die 400-500 eier kosten  

Ne blöde frage noch, wenn ich jetzt ne neue grak kaufe wie bekomme ich das wasser wieder raus aus derleitung ?  gobs da so ne brücke oda wie geh ich da vor 

@gointonthefloor
Ich hab ja ein gutes case passen 2 radis rein zu je 3xx und 240 ich glaub das reicht für ne grak und cpu kühlung  bin voll zufrienden mid den case


----------



## Goitonthefloor (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ok wenn mind 1 360er und ein 240 rein passt dann ist das ok. Hatte was von 2x240 gelesen was ja schon etwas eng wird wenn man oced bzw man allgemeine eher heizende Komponenten hat. Wegen ablassen der kühlflüssigkeit: entweder baust du dir von Anfang am einen Ablass mit nem t-stück und einem kugelhahn + verschraubstopfen ( also t-stück -> Schlauch -> 1/4" Anschluss -> 1/4 " zu 1/4" Kupplung -> verschlussstopfen)  oder du kippt einfach den ab zum ablassen aus 

Edit: der Ablauf sollte an der tiefsten stelle im System sitzen


----------



## Oachkatze (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Goitonthefloor schrieb:


> Ok wenn mind 1 360er und ein 240 rein passt dann ist das ok. Hatte was von 2x240 gelesen was ja schon etwas eng wird wenn man oced bzw man allgemeine eher heizende Komponenten hat. Wegen ablassen der kühlflüssigkeit: entweder baust du dir von Anfang am einen Ablass mit nem t-stück und einem kugelhahn + verschraubstopfen ( also t-stück -> Schlauch -> 1/4" Anschluss -> 1/4 " zu 1/4" Kupplung -> verschlussstopfen)  oder du kippt einfach den ab zum ablassen aus
> 
> Edit: der Ablauf sollte an der tiefsten stelle im System sitzen



nein auf der front sollte ein 360er hin passen  sonst mach ich es passend  
mhhh oke ich versteh also so was ähnliches wie ein Zapfhan  

und wie mach ich das das die Pumpe keine luft schluckt ? das passiert ja wenn ich das wasser ablasse oder ? 

lg


----------



## SpatteL (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Pumpe nicht einschalten, wenn kein Wasser drin ist?!


----------



## chischko (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ich würde einfach ein paar Schnelltrennkupplungen einbauen. Zumindest eine vor und nach CPU und GPU, damit Du nicht alles ausbauen/ablassen müsst wenn es mal erweitert/umgebaut werden soll. Ich hab nahezu zwischen jeder Komponente ne STK und das ist absolut genial (natürlich sollten es hochwertige sein!)


----------



## Goitonthefloor (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Beispiele bitte und hübsch müssen sie auch sein


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ich weiß garnicht was hier alle haben ich kühle mein System mit einem 280 Radiator und das klappt Super . Das lautest am System nebenbei ist mein Netzteil .


----------



## chischko (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Goitonthefloor schrieb:


> Beispiele bitte und hübsch müssen sie auch sein


Für mich kommt nix anderes mehr in Frage (ob schwarz oder silber ist Geschmackssache): 
Suchergebnis fÃ¼r qd3 | Aquatuning Germany



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht was hier alle haben ich kühle mein System mit einem 280 Radiator und das klappt Super . Das lautest am System nebenbei ist mein Netzteil .


Was kühlst Du damit? CPU oder CPU+GPU oder gar CPU+GPU+RAM+MB??
Ne CPU alleine mit nem 280er zu kühlen stellt kein großes Problem dar, v.A. bei einem 4-Kerner wie Du ihn hast, auch wenn übertaktet. 
Nen komplettes System mit nem 280er zu kühlen wird schon ne akustische Vergewaltigung und das müsste ich mir nun nicht antun...


----------



## Oachkatze (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach ein paar Schnelltrennkupplungen einbauen. Zumindest eine vor und nach CPU und GPU, damit Du nicht alles ausbauen/ablassen müsst wenn es mal erweitert/umgebaut werden soll. Ich hab nahezu zwischen jeder Komponente ne STK und das ist absolut genial (natürlich sollten es hochwertige sein!)



ja aber da ist ja noch immer restwasser in der GPU und CPU wie bekomme ich die dann raus weil die leutung soll ja komplett trocken sein oder


----------



## Goitonthefloor (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Für mich kommt nix anderes mehr in Frage (ob schwarz oder silber ist Geschmackssache):


Schwarz natürlich  wie sauber dichten die ab wenn man trennt? Kommt da trotzdem noch 1-2 tropfen nach?


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

CPU und Graka also die Sachen die am meisten Wärmeprodzieren.


----------



## Oachkatze (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Goitonthefloor schrieb:


> Schwarz natürlich  wie sauber dichten die ab wenn man trennt? Kommt da trotzdem noch 1-2 tropfen nach?



also was ich beim video gesehn habe (aquatuning) sollte die komplett dicht sein. ohne tropfen oder so ..


----------



## chischko (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> ja aber da ist ja noch immer restwasser in der  GPU und CPU wie bekomme ich die dann raus weil die leutung soll ja  komplett trocken sein oder



Ja klar ist noch Restwasser drin, aber das lässt Du einfach ab.  Komplett trocken muss die Leitung ja nicht sein, sondern nur so trocken,  dass nichts mehr tropft und einzelne Tropfen kannste immer noch mit nem  Küchentuch o.Ä. auffangen. 



Goitonthefloor schrieb:


> Schwarz natürlich  wie sauber dichten die ab wenn man trennt? Kommt da trotzdem noch 1-2 tropfen nach?



Also ich würde sie als Spillfree bezeichnen. Vielleicht hängt mal  ein einziger Tropfen etwas deprimiert am Rand des Steckers oder der  Kupplung, dann muss man halt mit nem Taschentuch.Ä. den abnehmen, aber  spritzen tut hier nix und auslaufen beim geöffneten oder geschlossenen  Zustand habe ich auch noch nie beobachtet. Außerdem haben die den großen  Vorteil, dass sie den Durchfluss so gut wie gar nicht vermindern.



Nathenhale schrieb:


> CPU und Graka also die Sachen die am meisten Wärmeprodzieren.



Na deine Temperaturen möchte ich unter Last mal sehen bzw. deine Kiste hören! 
Ich hab mit nem MoRa und nem internen 480er Schon nen Luft zu Wasser Delta von teilw. über 10K


----------



## hallolo2_ (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Bitte löschen


----------



## Thaurial (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Für mich kommt nix anderes mehr in Frage (ob schwarz oder silber ist Geschmackssache):
> Suchergebnis fÃ¼r qd3 | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> 
> ...



Bei den Adaptern brauche ich dann 4! Pro Komponente?

zB:

Radi1 -> Schnell-Kupplung -> Schnell-Stecker -> Graka -> Schnell-Kupplung -> Schnell Stecker- Radiator

d.h pro Komponente wären das ~70€? Das ist schon sau teuer finde ich..


----------



## chischko (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Bei den Adaptern brauche ich dann 4! Pro Komponente?
> 
> zB:
> 
> ...



Hm klar, das ist schon ein wensentlicher Kostentreiber auch bei meiner WaKü (glaub ich hab so 12 Stecker und 12 Kupplungen verbaut) aber mei: Praktisch ist es allemal:
Durchflusssensor rein, Tempsensoren versetzen, WaKü erweitern durch MoRa, Komponenten ausbauen, Komponenten tauschen, Reinigung, Filter reinigen, Filter hinzufügen etc. etc. etc. ist damit alles sehr einfach und schnell möglich und Wasser ablassen musste ihc bisher nur aus wirklich ausgebauten Komponeten bequem über'm Waschbecken.


----------



## Thaurial (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Hm klar, das ist schon ein wensentlicher Kostentreiber auch bei meiner WaKü (glaub ich hab so 12 Stecker und 12 Kupplungen verbaut) aber mei: Praktisch ist es allemal:
> Durchflusssensor rein, Tempsensoren versetzen, WaKü erweitern durch MoRa, Komponenten ausbauen, Komponenten tauschen, Reinigung, Filter reinigen, Filter hinzufügen etc. etc. etc. ist damit alles sehr einfach und schnell möglich und Wasser ablassen musste ihc bisher nur aus wirklich ausgebauten Komponeten bequem über'm Waschbecken.



Ja, das glaub ich schon. Werde jetzt einen RMA Tausch meiner Karte bekommen und wünschte ich hätte an der GPU schnellverbinden.

Ein Beinbruch ist das gerade bei der GPU nicht, aber nervig allemal.

Bei 12 Verbindern sind das mal eben 180€+..

ouch


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Na deine Temperaturen möchte ich unter Last mal sehen bzw. deine Kiste hören! 
Ich hab mit nem MoRa und nem internen 480er Schon nen Luft zu Wasser Delta von teilw. über 10K[/QUOTE]

Also  temps Graka unter langer volllast also mehrere Stunden so ca 56 C was für ne OC Gtx780Ti gut ist würde ich sagen. CPU ca 70 C unter W Prime voll last test also der ganz oben. Wegen der Lautheit wie gesagt das Netzteil ist das lauteste. Ich würde sagen so ca wenn jemand normal mit mir Spricht ich höre das System nicht mehr. ich weiß klingt wie ein wunder ist aber so btw schläuche 16/11.


----------



## chischko (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Bei 12 Verbindern sind das mal eben 180€+..


Nicht ganz... 12*Stecker für 16 Euro+12*Kupplung für 18 Euro = ca. 400 Euro


----------



## Oachkatze (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

kann mans aber auch ohne kupplung machen oder müsste ich halt das ganze wasser auslassen ?  

(was ich immer noch nicht ganz versteh wie ich das hinbekomme) 

naja im großen und ganzen brauch ich jetzt 

Grak wasserkühlungsaufsatz - cpu kühler - radiator - pumpe mit den wackelschutzboden - schleuche - stecker - wasserbehälter - und wasser .
würde ich da mit 400 hinkommen oder ? 
(weiche ja volkommen ab vom thema  )


----------



## Thaurial (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Nicht ganz... 12*Stecker für 16 Euro+12*Kupplung für 18 Euro = ca. 400 Euro


 ah ich dachte 12Stecker/Kupplungen = 6 Steckverbindungen  - da wär man bei ca. 200€ 




Nathenhale schrieb:


> Also  temps Graka unter langer volllast also mehrere Stunden so ca 56 C was für ne OC Gtx780Ti gut ist würde ich sagen. CPU ca 70 C unter W Prime voll last test also der ganz oben. Wegen der Lautheit wie gesagt das Netzteil ist das lauteste. Ich würde sagen so ca wenn jemand normal mit mir Spricht ich höre das System nicht mehr. ich weiß klingt wie ein wunder ist aber so btw schläuche 16/11.



Also ein Wunder ist das wohl kaum. Es liegt wohl eher daran, dass manche Leute ein Headset auf haben beim zocken und dann sagen: "den Pc hört man nicht"... Wie soll man das sonst erklären was physikalisch nicht möglich ist? Wenn Du nicht gerade in einer Gefrierkammer sitzt und die Umgebungstemperatur normale ~20°C beträgt ist das unhörbar mit 240mm Radifläche für CPU + GPU wohl übertrieben.

Btw, wie hoch ist die Wassertemperatur? Letztendlich ist es ja auch die persönliche Wahrnehmung die eine Rolle spielt, und wenn Du mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden bist ist das doch optimal.


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Wenn jemand mit mir Spricht war eigentlich gemeint wenn jemand in mein Zimmer kommt. 

Aber du hast nartürlich Recht das eigene empfinden Zählt. BTW ist nen 280mm Radiator.


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Jetzt sage ich auch mal was zu dem Thmema hier. Also ich finde das es vollkommen ausreichend ist einen 280mm Radiator zu nehmen dicke 60mm und dann 16/11 Schläuche dazu noch 4 Lüfter 2 Push 2 Pull dann noch was für das Gehäuse und noch ne gut Pumpe dazu agb nach wunsch. Mein Confi finde ich eigentlich ganz gut und hat mit allen sachen ca 450 gekostet.


----------



## Oachkatze (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Jetzt sage ich auch mal was zu dem Thmema hier. Also ich finde das es vollkommen ausreichend ist einen 280mm Radiator zu nehmen dicke 60mm und dann 16/11 Schläuche dazu noch 4 Lüfter 2 Push 2 Pull dann noch was für das Gehäuse und noch ne gut Pumpe dazu agb nach wunsch. Mein Confi finde ich eigentlich ganz gut und hat mit allen sachen ca 450 gekostet.




wie ist die lautstärke so bei dir ?  
mir ist nur wichtig kein mist zu kaufen und was auch ein paar jahre hält


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Lautstärke das Lauteste ist die PSU also Netzteil. Ca25 DB also leiser als normales Sprechen das hat so ca 30 db alle 10 db sind einer verdopellung der lautstärke oder eine Halbierung je nach dem in welche richtung man geht. Schau dir mal einen Grakatest ein mit Lautstärke messung dann weist du etwa wie sich 25db anhören.
Je mehr Radiator fläche um so besser die Kühlung und umso leiser kann es sie sein.


----------



## Oachkatze (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Lautstärke das Lauteste ist die PSU also Netzteil. Ca25 DB also leiser als normales Sprechen das hat so ca 30 db alle 10 db sind einer verdopellung der lautstärke oder eine Halbierung je nach dem in welche richtung man geht. Schau dir mal einen Grakatest ein mit Lautstärke messung dann weist du etwa wie sich 25db anhören.



werde ich dann machen  
also deins hat so 450 euro gekostet oder ? kannst du das empfehlen ?


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ja ich kann mal schauen ob ich den Warenkorb noch habe.


----------



## Oachkatze (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

das wäre ein hit  dann lass ich das noch von den kollegne hier bestätigen das das gut ist dann wird das meine WAkü  sonst XD


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Phobya DC12-400 PWM 12Volt Pump
Aktueller Einzelpreis: 46,99 € *
1
43,00 € *
43,00 € *

Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package"
Aktueller Einzelpreis: 19,29 € *
1
17,59 € *
17,59 € *

Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light - Black V.2 - Intel/AMD
Aktueller Einzelpreis: 58,79 € *
1
53,90 € *
53,90 € *

Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 280mm
Aktueller Einzelpreis: 89,99 € *
1
81,99 € *
81,99 € *

FrozenQ Reactor Core Extreme V Series 160mm - Green
Aktueller Einzelpreis: 44,99 € * Statt: 59,99 € *
1
44,99 € *
44,99 € *

16/10mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 - gerändelt - black nickel
Aktueller Einzelpreis: 5,30 € *
8
4,80 € *
38,37 € *

Alphacool CKC Cape Kelvin Catcher Clear 1000ml 

 Überleg dir aber noch ob du sowas wie gewickelte Tüllen willst zwecks verlgeung des Schlauches. BTW graka Kühler fehlt noch Und lüfter.


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Wenn du bis um 5 warten kannst kann ich dir noch nen Video auf yt verlinken das mein System unter last zeigt. Ps könnte auch 6 werden


----------



## Oachkatze (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Phobya DC12-400 PWM 12Volt Pump
> Aktueller Einzelpreis: 46,99 € *
> 1
> 43,00 € *
> ...



1000 dank  vilt noch profi meinungen holen was sie sagen  

was sind bitte gewickelte tüllen ?  gibs das in tirol überhaupt  

alles klar da muss ich dann selber schaun 





Nathenhale schrieb:


> Wenn du bis um 5 warten kannst kann ich dir noch nen Video auf yt verlinken das mein System unter last zeigt. Ps könnte auch 6 werden



ja bitte  das wäre nett


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ich glaube das ich  sowas miente  16/10mm AnschraubtÃ¼lle 90Â° drehbar G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel | 16/10mm | AnschraubtÃ¼llen | AnschlÃ¼sse | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Goitonthefloor (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Hier mal eine GPU Only Lösung für schon fast 400.

Spare bloß nicht bei der Pumpe, du willst früher oder später eh noch mehr kühlen, Spawas zB oder die SB.


----------



## GrueneMelone (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

und Masterkleerschläuche liest man immer wieder werden total schnell trübe. Würde da was anderes nehmen.


----------



## Thaurial (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Goitonthefloor schrieb:


> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Hier mal eine GPU Only Lösung für schon fast 400.
> 
> Spare bloß nicht bei der Pumpe, du willst früher oder später eh noch mehr kühlen, Spawas zB oder die SB.



Kann ich auch nur unterstützen, aber nebenbei, der Kühler dürfte bei der 980Ti Strix nicht passen




GrueneMelone schrieb:


> und Masterkleerschläuche liest man immer wieder werden total schnell trübe. Würde da was anderes nehmen.


Kann ich leider bestätigen. Nach ein paar Monaten kann man eine Trübung erkennen.



Oachkatze schrieb:


> 1000 dank  vilt noch profi meinungen holen was sie sagen
> 
> was sind bitte gewickelte tüllen ?  gibs das in tirol überhaupt
> 
> ...



Also es geht irgendwie in die Richtung Beratungsresistent.

Mehrere erfahrene Benutzer hier erzählen sich den Mund fusselig was Du machen sollst, unter anderen chischko und Splattel, aber Du suchst weiter nach der 280 Radi fläche unter 400€ mit ekwb Kühlblock und schicker Backplate. Das passt nich ganz zusammen.

Du musst selbst wissen was Du machst, aber da Du gesagt hast, dass Qualität eine gewissen Rolle bei Dir spielt würde ich vielleicht die anderen Meinungen in erwägung ziehen..


Zu Push/Pull: klar bring Push/Pull einen Vorteil, aber nur marginal und vorallem bei schlecht belüftbaren stellen. Push/Pull ist UNGLEICH doppelter Kühlleistung am Radiator.

Zu Deinen Komponenten: Ich verwende einen 4790k und eine evga 980ti mit ca. 720mm Radifläche, meist 30er Dicke. Die Wassertemperatur unter Last mit niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen ist schonmal 14°C über Raumtemperatur - dann muss auch irgendwann die Lüfterdrehzahl gesteigert werden um die Abwärme abzuführen. Es ist mir schleierhaft wie das mit 280er Radifläche leise gehn soll.


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Wegen den Schläuchen habe das ganz erst seit Mitte Dezember. Und muss sagen bis jetzt sind sie noch klar . Aber das kann sich sicher noch ändern. Schläuche würde ich in deinem Fall dann auch andere nehmen.

Warte auf das Video dann wirst du es hören wenn das dir dann zu laut ist kannst du ja noch immer einen Größern Radi nehmen oder mehr.
Und lass ihn doch 400 Euro sind sehr viel Geld für Ihn da ist klar das er da alles am Besten Doppelt und 3 Fach hören will.
Und BTW schonmal Überlegt wie Groß die Lüfter Fläche eines Luftsytems ist je nach Kühler sind das für Gpu und Cpu weniger also 280 auf 60mm da ist dann auch klar das mann dann schon einen Temp Gewinn hat und das Ganze dann Leiser ist. Zudem Wasser die Wärme besser Transportiert als Luft.

Edit: Ein Waku ist ein hybrid System aus Wasserkühlung und Luft das heißt, dass du die Komponten zwar mit Wasser Kühlst , aber das Wasser selber ja mit Luft.


----------



## chischko (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Herzallerliebster Themenersteller!!!

Ja sag mal bin ich denn komplett  oder warum mach ich Dir Konfigurationen/Warenkörbe, geb Empfehlungen und Ratschläge und korrigiere dich und manch anderen und dann verfällst Du gleich wieder in den Modus "ALLES NEU HER MIT DEN RATSCHLÄGEN"... Wer bin ich denn? Ich mach mich hier doch nicht zum Suppenkasper, wenn man bei Dir ständig neu starten muss! Sorry aber dafür hab ich anderes zu tun und andere User wollen meine Ratschläge, wenn Du sie nicht willst gebe ich auch keine mehr! 
Außerdem habe ich das meiste was 10 Posts später gesagt wird (z.B. zu den Masterkleer Schläuchen) bereits gesagt udn ich verstehe nicht, warum das einfach genommen wird, noch einmal durchgekaut und wiederholt und Du, lieber TE, das als neuen Input wahrnimmst. Widerrede zu meinen Äußerungen bzw. andere Erfahrungen dagegen zu halten ist völlig i.O. und legitim und sogar förderlich... alles andere was in Richtung Nachplappern geht aber einfach nur unnötig und sogar faul, da die vorherigen Posts nicht durchgelesen wurden. 
Übrigens gilt das nicht nur für mich sondern auch für den lieben Spattel, der hier genauso mit redet und versucht Dir, TE, zu helfen!


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ich weiß garnicht was hier alle für ein Proplem haben. Ist doch sein ding und wenn ihr keine lust mehr hat oder dieses hin und her auf die nerven geht dann ignoriert das Thema doch einfach. 
Aber das ist meine Meinung und das soll bitte nicht als hate aufgenommen werden sondern als ratschlag.

Mit freundlichen grüßen Michael Hornstein aka Mister Nice guy no hate just Tipps


----------



## Thaurial (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Und lass ihn doch 400 Euro sind sehr viel Geld für Ihn da ist klar das er da alles am Besten Doppelt und 3 Fach hören will.
> Und BTW schonmal Überlegt wie Groß die Lüfter Fläche eines Luftsytems ist je nach Kühler sind das für Gpu und Cpu weniger also 280 auf 60mm da ist dann auch klar das mann dann schon einen Temp Gewinn hat und das Ganze dann Leiser ist. Zudem Wasser die Wärme besser Transportiert als Luft.



400€ sind auch für mich viel Geld - und es hat keiner gesagt dass man damit nicht starten kann! Nur eben nicht mit der von Dir empfohlenen Fläche. Außerdem ist der TE sehr wohl bereit mehr auszugeben, weil er eben Qulität haben möchte, das war sein eigener Wunsch/Frage.

Ehrlich gesagt ist es schon ein Graus Deine Texte zu lesen. Allein den zitierten Satz musste ich 5x lesen um ansatzweise zu verstehen was Du möchtest.


Kurz gesagt, viele erfahrene Leute empfehlen hier ordentliche Sachen, die mit dem Budget realisierbar sind. Haten is doof, daher lieber Nathenhale: Ist wirklich okay wenn das für dich alles super ist, aber daraus kannst Du wirklich keine generelle Empfehlung machen. Die Erfahrung die Du damit hast ist wohl eher gering, wie Du auch selbst bei den Schläuchen schreibst.


----------



## Oachkatze (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Herzallerliebster Themenersteller!!!
> 
> Ja sag mal bin ich denn komplett  oder warum mach ich Dir Konfigurationen/Warenkörbe, geb Empfehlungen und Ratschläge und korrigiere dich und manch anderen und dann verfällst Du gleich wieder in den Modus "ALLES NEU HER MIT DEN RATSCHLÄGEN"... Wer bin ich denn? Ich mach mich hier doch nicht zum Suppenkasper, wenn man bei Dir ständig neu starten muss! Sorry aber dafür hab ich anderes zu tun und andere User wollen meine Ratschläge, wenn Du sie nicht willst gebe ich auch keine mehr!
> Außerdem habe ich das meiste was 10 Posts später gesagt wird (z.B. zu den Masterkleer Schläuchen) bereits gesagt udn ich verstehe nicht, warum das einfach genommen wird, noch einmal durchgekaut und wiederholt und Du, lieber TE, das als neuen Input wahrnimmst. Widerrede zu meinen Äußerungen bzw. andere Erfahrungen dagegen zu halten ist völlig i.O. und legitim und sogar förderlich... alles andere was in Richtung Nachplappern geht aber einfach nur unnötig und sogar faul, da die vorherigen Posts nicht durchgelesen wurden.
> Übrigens gilt das nicht nur für mich sondern auch für den lieben Spattel, der hier genauso mit redet und versucht Dir, TE, zu helfen!




Ich hab gefragt ob ich ein paar ratschläge bekomme  ganz ruhig mein freund entschieden ist noch gar nichts ich finde deinen wie auch vom kollegen aufjedenfall interesaannt und ich hinterfrag halt die sachen was hoer angeboten werden . Brauchst jetzt nicht ausflippen . Ich bin dir sehr dankbar das du mir so hilfst genau so wie jeder anderen hier  

Wie gesagt ich vergleich mir die pubkte und sag damn zum schluss was ich nehme aber wie gesagt ich weis nicht welche schläuche und co wie gesagt ich bin ein anfänger in den bereich und freu mich über jeden post 

Lg simon


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Thaurial schrieb:


> 400€ sind auch für mich viel Geld - und es hat keiner gesagt dass man damit nicht starten kann! Nur eben nicht mit der von Dir empfohlenen Fläche. Außerdem ist der TE sehr wohl bereit mehr auszugeben, weil er eben Qulität haben möchte, das war sein eigener Wunsch/Frage.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt ist es schon ein Graus Deine Texte zu lesen. Allein den zitierten Satz musste ich 5x lesen um ansatzweise zu verstehen was Du möchtest.
> 
> ...



1. Ich habe nie empfohlen sondern nur gesagt das ist mein System ich finde es Super 2. Das war nicht als Hate gemint und sollte nicht so aufgefasst werden. 3 Entschuldigung falls das so aufgefast wurde 
4. Sry das du meinen Text nicht lesen kannst. Das tut mir leid ich weiß das meine Grammatik und Rechtschreibung kann einen manchmal sehr verwirren .
5. Muss das sein das hier alle rumhaten? Ich dachte hier sollen Tips gegeben werden und jeder soll wenn er möchte hier seine eigene Meinung zu Tage tragen. Wenn diese Meinung Falsch ist bzw. nicht 100% richtig ist dann sollen man das doch bitte normal schreiben und Agumentieren.


----------



## kC0pter (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Nachdem hier viele Empfehlungen und Tipps angekommen sind, wollte ich auch kurz meine Config mitteilen.
Ich hab die selben Komponenten gekühlt, die du kühlen möchtest. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich teile dir mal meinen Warenkorb hier, aber die Lüfter fehlen da, denn die hab ich bei Mindfactory günstiger bekommen (NB BlackSilent Pro). Ich hab mir auch noch einige Kleinigkeiten dazu geholt, wie du sehen wirst und auch bei z.B. der Pumpe oder dem CPU-Kühlblock kann man noch sparen. Vllt hilft dir das ein wenig weiter 

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Edit: Der GPU-Kühler wird bei dir nicht drauf passen, da das einer für das Referenzdesign ist. Und wenn du einen dünneren Schlauch nimmst (z.B. 13/10), werden Anschlüsse und Schlauch nochmal etwas günstiger.


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Schön hier zu abweschlung mal waszu lesen das nicht daraus besteht die vor einen eines Besseren zu Belehren. Und da greife ich mir auch selber an die Nase.


----------



## Oachkatze (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



kC0pter schrieb:


> Nachdem hier viele Empfehlungen und Tipps angekommen sind, wollte ich auch kurz meine Config mitteilen.
> Ich hab die selben Komponenten gekühlt, die du kühlen möchtest. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich teile dir mal meinen Warenkorb hier, aber die Lüfter fehlen da, denn die hab ich bei Mindfactory günstiger bekommen (NB BlackSilent Pro). Ich hab mir auch noch einige Kleinigkeiten dazu geholt, wie du sehen wirst und auch bei z.B. der Pumpe oder dem CPU-Kühlblock kann man noch sparen. Vllt hilft dir das ein wenig weiter
> 
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
> ...


Danke ich werds mir mal anschauen zuhause  ist die lautstärke auch oke.  ?

@nate recht hast es sind ja nur vorschläge  und ich danke dir für die hilfe  wie jeden  anderen auch hier


----------



## kC0pter (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Soweit kann ich mich nicht beklagen und bei mir laufen die Lüfter fast immer auf maximal .
Außer wenn ich ihn über Nacht laufen lasse, dann schalte ich sie runter auf 40%, dann ist das Plätschern vom Wasser lauter .
Hab das ganze in einem Cube verbaut (Cooltek W2), weshalb ich wenig Platz hatte.


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

BTW: Bin mir aber nicht sicher aber ein entlüftetes System sollte nicht Plätschern.


----------



## kC0pter (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ich weiß  Im Cooltek W2 wird aber das Laufwerk nicht waagrecht, sondern senkrecht eingebaut und da ich ein Bay-Res habt, ist es sehr schwierig, den Wasserspiegel im Reservoir über der Einlassöffnung zu haben


----------



## Nathenhale (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

ok das stimmt befülle das ganze doch mal über den Radiator Anschluss. Das hat bei mir bestens geklappt und jetzt ist mein System luft frei.
Das Video kommt glei.


----------



## Oachkatze (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



kC0pter schrieb:


> Nachdem hier viele Empfehlungen und Tipps angekommen sind, wollte ich auch kurz meine Config mitteilen.
> Ich hab die selben Komponenten gekühlt, die du kühlen möchtest. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich teile dir mal meinen Warenkorb hier, aber die Lüfter fehlen da, denn die hab ich bei Mindfactory günstiger bekommen (NB BlackSilent Pro). Ich hab mir auch noch einige Kleinigkeiten dazu geholt, wie du sehen wirst und auch bei z.B. der Pumpe oder dem CPU-Kühlblock kann man noch sparen. Vllt hilft dir das ein wenig weiter
> 
> Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
> ...



Gefällt mir sehr gut 

Also in prinzip bin ich beim aquatunig am besten beraten  logisch je teuerer die pumpe desto besser
Am anfang werd ich nur glaub ich die cpu machen also werd mich da mal die nötigen sachen zam stellen und kurz hier posten wenns euch recht ist


----------



## SpatteL (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> logisch je teuerer die pumpe desto besser


Das ist Quatsch, Extrembeispiel:
Das hier:
Laing D5-Pumpe 12V D5solar-38/700 B | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
und das hier:
Alphacool VPP655 - Single Edition | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
Sind im Grunde die gleichen Pumpen, nur das man bei der VPP655 noch einen Deckel braucht.

Zum WK von kC0pter:
Anstatt Pumpe, Pumpenboden und Deckel einzeln zu nehmen, könnte man auch einfach diese hier nehmen:
DDC Pumpen | Laing DDC | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

MfG


----------



## Oachkatze (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch, Extrembeispiel:
> Das hier:
> Laing D5-Pumpe 12V D5solar-38/700 B | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
> und das hier:
> ...




Ich hätte jetzt die pumpe genommen Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version | Aquatuning Germany

Aber die all in one mir deckel und co schaut auch interesannt aus wie is da die lautsärke und wie gut ist die so ?


----------



## SpatteL (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Sind beide leise und haben beide genug Leistung. ^^


----------



## Oachkatze (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Sind beide leise und haben beide genug Leistung. ^^



Was würdest du empfehlen ?


----------



## SpatteL (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Habe selber bisher nur die aquastream XT gehabt, werde die DDC310 aber im nächsten Build mal testen.
Einigen ist die aquastream halt zu klobig, dafür hat man mit der aquasteam halt die Spielerei über die aquasuite.

MfG


----------



## chischko (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Hatte selbst die XT Advanced und bin auf ne D5 gegangen, weil mir die XT zu laut war und die "Spielereien" wirklich nur Spielereien sind und die haste bei dieser Version ebenfalls: Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit USB- und aquabus Schnittstelle | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## GrueneMelone (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Hatte selbst die XT Advanced und bin auf ne D5 gegangen, weil mir die XT zu laut war und die "Spielereien" wirklich nur Spielereien sind und die haste bei dieser Version ebenfalls: Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit USB- und aquabus Schnittstelle | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany



Die normale auf 2 oder 3 gestellt sollte es aber auch tun finde ich. Wenn ich mir eine holen würde, dann die D5. Sieht auch einfach schicker aus und ist leicht besser laut Tests.


----------



## chischko (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Die normale auf 2 oder 3 gestellt sollte es aber auch tun finde ich. Wenn ich mir eine holen würde, dann die D5. Sieht auch einfach schicker aus und ist leicht besser laut Tests.



Klar! Sie tut's aber die Aquabus/USB Schnittstelle ist halt nett wegen der Druckübermittlung, Drehzahl etc. die man halt damit auch in der Aquasuite damit auslesen kann.


----------



## Oachkatze (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Danke jungs wo kommt dann der aquacomputer hin ? also steck ich den einfach irgendwo beliebig an oder wie läuft das

Ganz blöd frage mal jungs  kann ich das netztteil auch wasserkühlen ? das wäre ja ein hammer 

weil ich mal mit mein ohr an mein pc genau hingegangen bin und ich muss sagen das Netzteil ist da schon am lautesten von allen. ist eins von BeQuiet! PowerZone 650W


----------



## chischko (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ein modernes Netzteil muss man nicht mit Wasser kühlen!  Wenn dann tauschen ist ein be Quiet E10 oder nen günstigeres (aber imer noch wesenlich besser ls dein Power Zone!!!) G450. 
Was meinst Du mir "dem Aquacomputer"? Wo willst Du was anstecken? Sorry check die Frage nicht! 
Meinst Du den Aquaero?? Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller | SteuergerÃ¤te | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
bzw den Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD | SteuergerÃ¤te | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Oachkatze (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Ein modernes Netzteil muss man nicht mit Wasser kühlen!
> Was meinst Du mir "dem Aquacomputer"? Wo willst Du was anstecken? Sorry check die Frage nicht!
> Meinst Du den Aquaero?? Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller | SteuergerÃ¤te | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
> bzw den Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD | SteuergerÃ¤te | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany



ja aber mir kommt vor das netzteil is reglich laut kann das sein das es ein "teppich boden" ist also so hart teppich boden ? 

JAA genau das meine  sorry hab vergessen den link mit zu schicken


----------



## chischko (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Gut also in Sachen Netzteil findest Du hier Hilfe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...it-daten-und-preisen-stand-januar-2016-a.html 

Grundsätzlich: Der Aquaero ist ein kleiner separater Controller der einige Features in sich vereint: An ihn werden eigentlich alle Sensoren wie Temperatur, Druck, Durchflusssensor etc. angeschlossen. Er wertet all die Sensorsignale aus und gibt diese an deinen großen Rechner via USB Schnittstelle weiter und die Software Aquasuite kann diese dann auswerten. Außerdem übernimmt der Aquaero gem. deinen Vorgaben auch die Kontrolle über die angeschlossenen Lüfter, Pumpe, evtl. Beleuchtung etc. 

Der Aquaero ist für mich eines der zentralsten und wichtigsten Elemente einer jeden Wasserkühlung und ich möcte nicht mehr ohne.
Den Aquaero 5 LT kannst Du irgendwo im Gehäuse verbauen und die anderen Varianten mit Display verbaust Du in nem 5,25" Schacht. Immer dran denken, dass der auch nen leichten Luftstrom bekommt, da er durchaus warm werden kann (meiner wird auch durch Wasser gekühlt).


----------



## Oachkatze (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Gut also in Sachen Netzteil findest Du hier Hilfe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...it-daten-und-preisen-stand-januar-2016-a.html
> 
> Grundsätzlich: Der Aquaero ist ein kleiner separater Controller der einige Features in sich vereint: An ihn werden eigentlich alle Sensoren wie Temperatur, Druck, Durchflusssensor etc. angeschlossen. Er wertet all die Sensorsignale aus und gibt diese an deinen großen Rechner via USB Schnittstelle weiter und die Software Aquasuite kann diese dann auswerten. Außerdem übernimmt der Aquaero gem. deinen Vorgaben auch die Kontrolle über die angeschlossenen Lüfter, Pumpe, evtl. Beleuchtung etc.
> 
> ...



Naja das netzteil ist von dezember 2015 und hat sonst super abgeschlossen  aber irgendwie bischen zu laut aber ich schau mal was da genau ist BeQuiet! PowerZone 650W das wäre das model hab nix negatives finden können 


Also ist das aufjedenfall ein must have ? also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe steck ich den beim display schacht an dann (wo die Fans und co gerlegt werden) und dort kann ich dann per programm daten von meiner Wakü rausholen bin ich da auf den richtigen Pfad ?


----------



## chischko (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Beim Netzteil haste gründlich daneben gegriffen! Das ist ziemlicher Mist  und nicht für deine Hardware geeignet und hat ziemliche miese  Rippelwerte sowie viel zu niedrige Flankenwinkel... Nix gut! 


Oachkatze schrieb:


> steck ich den beim display schacht an dann (wo die Fans und co gerlegt werden)


Puh bitte ... deinen Beschreibungen zu folgen ist eeeecht schwer! 
Also: Den mit Display schraubst Du da rein wo Du auch die DVD Laufwerke verbaust. Den ohne Display befestigst Du irgendwo im Gehäuse.


----------



## Oachkatze (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Beim Netzteil haste gründlich daneben gegriffen! Das ist ziemlicher Mist  und nicht für deine Hardware geeignet und hat ziemliche miese  Rippelwerte sowie viel zu niedrige Flankenwinkel... Nix gut!
> 
> Puh bitte ... deinen Beschreibungen zu folgen ist eeeecht schwer!
> Also: Den mit Display schraubst Du da rein wo Du auch die DVD Laufwerke verbaust. Den ohne Display befestigst Du irgendwo im Gehäuse.




Ohhh was kannst du mir den empfehlen ? weil dann geht das einfach zurück und hol mir ein neues am besten von bequiet dann brauch ich da nicht neue kabelmangemt verlegen wenns geht ?  ich hätte gedacht das ist ein gutes

AHHHH oke ich versteh das kannst du anstatt so ein display nehmen da hast du dann eine software was du da steuerst und  das eine ist halt hardware oder ? LG


----------



## chischko (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ruhig bleiben Chischko! ... Ruhig! 
Also noch einmal: Meine Empfehlungen findest Du bereits im Verlauf dieses Threads: 


chischko schrieb:


> be Quiet E10 oder nen günstigeres (aber imer noch wesenlich besser ls dein Power Zone!!!) G450


Das wären meine Empfehlungen. 

Ok Schluss mit den uneindeutigen Äußerungen: Nimm den Aquaero 5 LT! Punkt! Das ist die Variante ohne iengebautes Display. Den REst und die Konfiguration machst Du via Aquasuite Software. 

Echt jetzt: Liest Du überhaupt die Sachen die ich hier schreibe zu Ende?


----------



## Oachkatze (10. Februar 2016)

*Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Mahhh sorry chischko ich bin eben mit mein handy on das hab ich überlesen warscheinlich  sorryyy mein fehler 

Alles klar kenn mich aus  ich werde morgen wenn ich wieder am pc bin alles nochmals durchgehn alles vorschläge und alles mal schön abgleichen und dann mein end ergebniss hier posten .. Dann können wir pro kontra nochmals durchgehn 

Sorry nochmals wenn unklaheiten gab oder sonstiges

Edd wärs nicht besser 600 watt netzteil zu holen ? Statt 500er


----------



## Oachkatze (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


ich weiß ich bin bei manchen sachen abgewichen was ihr gesagt habt aber so würde ich mir das vorstellen .. pump bin ich noch nicht ganz eins welche ich nehmen soll 
aber zurzeit mach ich nur mal die CPU später kommt dan gpu 
aber vilt könnt ihr mich noch ein wenig unterstützen bei der pumpe .. ob die schon langfristig spaß dran habe


----------



## GrueneMelone (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Wenn du dein Netzteil gegen ein E10 500W tauscht musst du aber die Kabel tauschen!!! Die müssen auch mit zurück geschickt werden. Aber das solltest du machen. Nur nochmal als Anmerkung.

Und Schlauch haben wir jetzt auch schon 3 mal hier geschrieben, nimm möglichst was anderes. Zum Rest dürfen sich die Anderen äußern.


----------



## Oachkatze (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Wenn du dein Netzteil gegen ein E10 500W tauscht musst du aber die Kabel tauschen!!! Die müssen auch mit zurück geschickt werden. Aber das solltest du machen. Nur nochmal als Anmerkung.



danke ja habe mit amazon schon geredet also 500 w reichen für ne GTX 980 ti asus strix OC3 aus oder ?  oder dann lieber doch die 600 variante


----------



## Nathenhale (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Also bei mir steht da sie haben keine Artikel im warenkorb.


----------



## Oachkatze (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht da sie haben keine Artikel im warenkorb.



probier es nochmal


----------



## Nathenhale (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ich würde sagen passt so . Aber eine Sache noch, bei Cpu Kühler würde ich aufpassen bei anschrauben der Tüllen das ding ist ja aus Plexie und da gehen bei unsache umgang Schnell die Gewinde Kaput.


----------



## Oachkatze (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen passt so . Aber eine Sache noch, bei Cpu Kühler würde ich aufpassen bei anschrauben der Tüllen das ding ist ja aus Plexie und da gehen bei unsache umgang Schnell die Gewinde Kaput.



wäre es da besser nen andern verschluss zu nehmen so mit 30 grad winkel ?


----------



## kC0pter (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Was ist mit Lüftern ?
Und willst du wirklich exakt so viele Anschlüsse kaufen, wie du brauchst ?
Besser wäre, wenn du einen oder zwei mehr holst, zur Sicherheit, oder Winkelanschlüsse, weil die kann man eig immer gebrauchen.


----------



## Oachkatze (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



kC0pter schrieb:


> Was ist mit Lüftern ?
> Und willst du wirklich exakt so viele Anschlüsse kaufen, wie du brauchst ?
> Besser wäre, wenn du einen oder zwei mehr holst, zur Sicherheit, oder Winkelanschlüsse, weil die kann man eig immer gebrauchen.



Alles klar dann hol ich mir noch ein 2 mehr und eben winkel auch noch ne handvoll  hast recht 

Lüfter habe ich zuhause 2 noctua 120 mm sind super leiser sind nicht mal nen monat alt 

eddi: die pumpe past auch oder ? habe ich was vergessen ?


----------



## Nathenhale (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> wäre es da besser nen andern verschluss zu nehmen so mit 30 grad winkel ?



Wie oben schon steht sind Winkel tüllen immer nützlich. Die 90 grad dinger habe ich bei mir im System 4 mal 2 an der cpu 2 and der graka.


----------



## Oachkatze (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


Update warenkorb hab ich noch was vergessen ?


----------



## chischko (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Schmeiß diesen Phobya Touch raus und nimm dafür den Aquaero 5 LT rein: Günstiger, mehr Anschlüsse (Sensoren als auch Regler), wesentlich mehr Funktionsumfang, erweiterbar und die Qualität ist ebenfalls sehr gut! 
Keine Ahnung was die Schläuche so taugen... 
Zumindest EINEN Temperatursensor würde ich gleich mit verbauen! Nachträglich einzufügen wird bei deinem System echt schwer weil Du bisher keine Schnelltrennkupplungen geplant hast. Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/AuÃŸengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | Ãœberwachung | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany 

ABlasshahn und Schnelltrennkupplungen willste keine? Gut ist ja nur optional (aber meiner Meinung nach sehr hilfreich).
Sehr hilfreich ist auch das zum befüllen: Spritzflasche 500ml PE-LD | BefÃ¼llhilfe | ZubehÃ¶r fÃ¼r BehÃ¤lter | AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Nathenhale (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

falls du noch was sparren willst nimm nur 8 der normalen das reicht massig und ich bin mir sicher das du mindestens 2 der 90Grad verwenden wirst.
2 Radiator 2 agb 2 cpu 2 pumpe . Aber mit zehn bist du aber auf der Sicheren Seite. BTW: ich finde die PWM pumpen besser die lassen sich besser regeln Phobya DC12-260 PWM 12Volt Pump | Phobya DC12 | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany das wäre deine also PWM variante kostet zwar 7 Euro mehr finde ich aber das es das Wert ist.


----------



## Oachkatze (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Schmeiß diesen Phobya Touch raus und nimm dafür den Aquaero 5 LT rein: Günstiger, mehr Anschlüsse (Sensoren als auch Regler), wesentlich mehr Funktionsumfang, erweiterbar und die Qualität ist ebenfalls sehr gut!
> Keine Ahnung was die Schläuche so taugen...
> Zumindest EINEN Temperatursensor würde ich gleich mit verbauen! Nachträglich einzufügen wird bei deinem System echt schwer weil Du bisher keine Schnelltrennkupplungen geplant hast. Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/AuÃŸengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | Ãœberwachung | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> ...



Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

bei den aquaero 5LT sind eh schon sensoren dabei oder ?  (aber wie ich das alles anschließe da werde ich dann sicher leicht überforder sein denk ich) 

Ablassbahn hab ich mit rein genomme  vergessen 

Ah die schnelltrennung lass ich mal weg bei der CPU bei der gpu wirds dann interesannter

und kurz zur info an alle. ich will mein system jetzt hier nicht brutal übertakten  nicht das ihr meint das der 280 radi ist zu wenig ich will nur leise gamen


----------



## Oachkatze (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

@nathe ja 10 lass ich mal hab ich immer ein paar auf reserve oke ich check mal die stats  aber danke

-- sorry fail (bearbeitungsfehler)


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Hallo meine freunde

Ich habe eine frage. wie ihr vilt schon wisst möchte ich meinen PC unter wasser setzen. CPU GPU -- Cpu ist ja kein problem. Aber bei meiner GPU habe ich ein wenig angst das ich da was falsch mache oder schief geht. Könnt ihr mir vilt sagen auf was ich da aufpassen muss oder gibs da tricks wo ich mich dann leichter tu .. wäre sehr nett weil mir geht ein wenig die Pumpe wenn meine 800 euro tuere grak tot wäre .
LG
SImon

Add-- und welchen GPU kühler brauch ich da genau (bei aquatunign find ich keine die was auf die strix past )


Warenkorb | Aquatuning Austria 

meine konfig zurzeit


----------



## Nachty (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Also mit nem 240er Radi kommst nicht weit CPU+GPU !




LOL


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Nachty schrieb:


> Also mit nem 240er Radi kommst nicht weit CPU+GPU !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schau nochmal genau noch mal hin .. -.-


----------



## keks4 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Du hast 2 AGB's drin, also einer zuviel  (bitte jetzt nicht Diskutieren, die nerven der meisten in diesem Unterforum haben wegen genau der Diskussion schon genug gelitten) und findest du nicht das das etwas wenig Radi Fläche ist? (Ja ich hab den 2. Auch gesehen ) mMn. Dann läuft unter 6×120er gar nix, ansonsten bräuchts auch keine WaKü


----------



## SpatteL (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> Add-- und welchen GPU kühler brauch ich da genau (bei aquatunign find ich keine die was auf die strix past )


Für die Strix gibt es nur einen von EKWB:
https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1802
EKWB gibt es aber nicht bei AT, da musst du direkt bei EKWB bestellen oder mal bei Caseking schauen.

Statt dem Phobya Touch würde ich lieber ein aquaero nehmen, da hat man viel mehr Möglichkeiten.
Da reicht mMn auch die LT Version ohne Display.

MfG


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



keks4 schrieb:


> Du hast 2 AGB's drin, also einer zuviel  (bitte jetzt nicht Diskutieren, die nerven der meisten in diesem Unterforum haben wegen genau der Diskussion schon genug gelitten) und findest du nicht das das etwas wenig Radi Fläche ist? (Ja ich hab den 2. Auch gesehen ) mMn. Dann läuft unter 6×120er gar nix, ansonsten bräuchts auch keine WaKü



was 2 AGBS ? versteh ich nicht für mich ist da nur einer .. den Eisfläche - pumpe und einsbecher den AGB

der radis wurden mir emfpohlen da wieß ich jetzt auch nicht ob die passen oder nicht 


@spattel 

oke ne günstigere variante gibs da nicht oder ?


----------



## SpatteL (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> oke ne günstigere variante gibs da nicht oder ?


Meinst du vom GPU Kühler?
Nee, da gibt es keinen anderen, da Asus da ein sehr spezielles Design hat.

Könntest aber noch bei Alphacool anfragen:
Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Send it and get one cooler for free 
Wenn du Glück hast, sagen sie ja und du bekommst den ersten Kühler kostenlos, musst deine Karte allerdings  für ein paar Wochen zum vermessen zu Alphacool schicken.

MfG


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Jaaa gpu .. 

Oke alles klar und auf was wäre beim aufpassen beim ummontieren ?


und wie was meinte der eine kollege mit 2 AGBS habe ich 2 drin oder was ?


----------



## Nachty (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

1. Beim Umbauen sollst nichts kaputt machen! Video gibts genug dazu! youtube schauen

2. Du hast jetzt eine D5 Pumpe mit Aufsatz/ und ein AGB mit DDC Aufsatz für DDC Pumpe !


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Nachty schrieb:


> 1. Beim Umbauen sollst nichts kaputt machen! Video gibts genug dazu! youtube schauen
> 
> 2. Du hast jetzt eine D5 Pumpe mit Aufsatz/ und ein AGB mit DDC Aufsatz für DDC Pumpe !



mhhh hab da nix gutes gefunden mit tipps und tricks

also ist die pumpe gleich mit agb drauf oder wie ? hätte gedacht das wäre so ein DEKO stück


----------



## keks4 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> was 2 AGBS ? versteh ich nicht für mich ist da nur einer .. den Eisfläche - pumpe und einsbecher den AGB
> 
> der radis wurden mir emfpohlen da wieß ich jetzt auch nicht ob die passen oder nicht



Oopps hab nur schnell Rüber geschaut und die LüfterSteuerung für den 5,25' Schacht für nen AGB gehalten 
Zu den Radis, das wird halt nicht wirklich silent so, aber klappen damit nix zu heiss wird tuts schon ^^


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



keks4 schrieb:


> Oopps hab nur schnell Rüber geschaut und die LüfterSteuerung für den 5,25' Schacht für nen AGB gehalten
> Zu den Radis, das wird halt nicht wirklich silent so, aber klappen damit nix zu heiss wird tuts schon ^^



wieso nicht Silent jetzt kappier ich es mal nicht .. Mir wurde gesagt 1. 2xx radi und einen 3xx radi würden die CPu und GPU leicht kühlen und würde auch leise sein .. ( bin wakü anfänger) aber das haben hier schon einige bestätigt ..


achssooo also würde die Pumpe und das AGB passen oder ?


----------



## Nachty (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaSMKckfzwM

Welche pumpe willst denn? D5 oder DDC soll die getrennt laufen oder zusammen ?


Welches Gehäuse hast du denn, wegen der Radis das die auch reinpassen?


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Nachty schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaSMKckfzwM
> 
> Welche pumpe willst denn? D5 oder DDC soll die getrennt laufen oder zusammen ?
> 
> ...



ahh oke danke schau ich mir gleich an  aber ich glaub ich kenn das schon  

https://www.caseking.de/phanteks-en...&utm_campaign=geizhals&campaign=psm/geizhals#

case 


wie jetzt sind Alphacool VPP655 - G1/4 IG inkl. Eisdecke D5 - Plexi V.3  und Alphacool Eisbecher DDC 250mm Acetal  2 pumpen oder wie ? .. 

ich hätte gerne die eisdecke so als Eyecatcher und dann halt ne röhre als AGB


----------



## keks4 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> wieso nicht Silent jetzt kappier ich es mal nicht .. Mir wurde gesagt 1. 2xx radi und einen 3xx radi würden die CPu und GPU leicht kühlen und würde auch leise sein .. ( bin wakü anfänger) aber das haben hier schon einige bestätigt ..
> 
> 
> achssooo also würde die Pumpe und das AGB passen oder ?



Nee das wird nicht Silent, da der 360er dann wohl im Deckel montiert wird und dort muss er mit schon erwärmter Luft schauen wo er bleibt  aber so laut wie der Boxed kühler wird es nicht, keine angst (wahrscheinlich ein leises rauschen im Hintergrund)


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



keks4 schrieb:


> Nee das wird nicht Silent, da der 360er dann wohl im Deckel montiert wird und dort muss er mit schon erwärmter Luft schauen wo er bleibt  aber so laut wie der Boxed kühler wird es nicht, keine angst



ja wie jetzt .. was muss ich dann machen das silent wird .. ihr macht mich fertig jungs ..


----------



## Nachty (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Nein die die Eisdecke ist ein AGB dann hast du 2 AGB's und mach keinen Sinn

Vielleicht das hier ? Wenn du runter scrollst ist die Combi + D5 Pumpe etwas günstiger !

Alphacool Eisbecher D5 250mm Plexi | 60mm - L | RÃ¶hrenbehÃ¤lter | AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Austria


----------



## keks4 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> ja wie jetzt .. was muss ich dann machen das silent wird .. ihr macht mich fertig jungs ..



Warten. Bis du genug geld hast für einen MoRa^^ für 400€ bekommt man eine lauffähige WaKü, keine leise  (du hast mit deiner Hardware etwa 400 Watt TdP, unter Wasser wird das wahrscheinlich noch mehr da man eine WaKü ja fürs overclocking anschafft^^)


----------



## SpatteL (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Das neue Sortiment von Alphacool ist (noch) sehr unübersichtlich.
Bei der, von dir gewählten D5 ist schon ein kleiner AGB mit auf der Pumpe und der Eisbecher ist für DDC Pumpen.

Es wird schon leiser sein als mit LuKü.

MfG

Edit:


keks4 schrieb:


> (...) da man eine WaKü ja fürs overclocking anschafft^^)


nöö, bei mir läuft atm alles @stock.


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

@ nachty Ahhh oke dann ohne eisdecke  das hab ich nicht gewusst dann past das auch wieder.. Gibs da vilt auch eine pumpe was durchsuchtig ist ?

@ keks jooo übertreib halt hahaha 
Ja wie tun das die ganzen anderen leuet auf youtube die haben ja auch ne normal wakü drin 

Ich mach das für einen kalten pc und auch silent ! Das ich dann später auch oc kann gut aber auch leise bleibt


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Das neue Sortiment von Alphacool ist (noch) sehr unübersichtlich.
> Bei der, von dir gewählten D5 ist schon ein kleiner AGB mit auf der Pumpe und der Eisbecher ist für DDC Pumpen.
> 
> Es wird schon leiser sein als mit LuKü.
> ...



Ja welche pumpe sieht den gut aus ? (Vilt durchsichtig ) und welchem agb wäre da gut für so was ?


----------



## keks4 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> @ nachty Ahhh oke dann ohne eisdecke  das hab ich nicht gewusst dann past das auch wieder.. Gibs da vilt auch eine pumpe was durchsuchtig ist ?
> 
> @ keks jooo übertreib halt hahaha
> Ja wie tun das die ganzen anderen leuet auf youtube die haben ja auch ne normal wakü drin
> ...



Wenn du mir nicht glauben willst...do it. Wenn du danach endtäuscht bist denk bitte an mich  spass beiseite; für silent wären bei deiner Hardware 2×360er das mindeste. Alles darunter ist nicht Silent (die 2 360er sind auch schon knapp^^) und ist nicht der Witz einer WaKü das man das ganze absolut Overkill machen kann?


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ja versteh ich nicht es wird nicht jeder 500 euro nur für den radi ausgeben oder wie ? 
Ja wer kann das noch besätigen das man 2x360 braucht ? Weil irgendwie bist du der erste was das sagt


----------



## Nachty (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Alphacool Eisbecher DDC 250mm Plexi | AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Austria

oder DDC die ist nicht so groß aber durchsichtige  Pumpen gibts nicht!


Steuerung für Llüfter bitte diese nehmen

Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller | SteuergerÃ¤te | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Austria

+

Aquacomputer PassivkÃ¼hler fÃ¼r aquaero 5 (neue Version 20mm hoch) | SteuergerÃ¤te ZubehÃ¶r | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Austria


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Nachty schrieb:


> Alphacool Eisbecher DDC 250mm Plexi | AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Austria
> 
> oder DDC die ist nicht so groß aber durchsichtige  Pumpen gibts nicht!
> 
> ...





Ja aber das ist pumpe ink agb oder ? 

Ich hätte gern pumpe und agb seperat 


Mhhh die lüftersterung wäre aber dann software oder ? 

Für was brauch ich die kühlrippen ?


----------



## keks4 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> Ja versteh ich nicht es wird nicht jeder 500 euro nur für den radi ausgeben oder wie ?
> Ja wer kann das noch besätigen das man 2x360 braucht ? Weil irgendwie bist du der erste was das sagt



Der MoRa kostet 20€ mehr als 2×360er  und korrigiere, es haben immer mal wieder leute gesagt das das nicht silent wird


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Zeig mal welche mora du meinst  

Mhh versteh trotzdem nicht ne mora hab ich echt noch bei niemanden gesehn  korregier mich wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## Nachty (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Alphacool Eisbecher Lite 250mm Plexi | RÃ¶hrenbehÃ¤lter | AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Austria

Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Complete Edition - silber/Plexi | Laing DDC | Pumpen | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Austria

PS: DDC 310 kann man nicht steuern, da musst halt selber die PWM suchen +Plexi Top


Radio Nora äh Mora

Watercool MO-RA3 360 LT white | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Austria


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Oke der eisbecher past 
Ach ne dann nehem ich einfach ne normale pumpe mit pwm und versteck die irgendwo weg 

Also wäre das am besten (nora) ? 

Benötige ich da nur einen ? Und wo montiere ich den ?


----------



## Nachty (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Da brauchst nur einen den stellst du neben dein Case unterm Tisch oder an der Wand an der Decke oder im, Spass--> (Auto ?)

Glaub aber drauchst noch Füße?!


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Nachty schrieb:


> Da brauchst nur einen den stellst du neben dein Case unterm Tisch oder an der Wand an der Decke oder im, Spass--> (Auto ?)
> 
> Glaub aber drauchst noch Füße?!



was wie füße 

ja brauch ich da nur eins von den oder ?


----------



## Nachty (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Watercool MO-RA3 StandfuÃŸ POM | Halterungen | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## SpatteL (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Der Nova 1080 ist noch mal 15€ günstiger:
Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator - Full Copper | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Austria

Den habe ich auch. Füße braucht man nicht unbedingt, hatte meinen auch ein paar Jahre einfach so auf dem Boden stehen.
Habe ihn dann aber irgendwann mal an die Wand geschraubt.

Schnellkuppungen wären dann aber noch empfehlenswert um Case und Radi zu trennen.

MfG


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Nachty schrieb:


> Watercool MO-RA3 StandfuÃŸ POM | Halterungen | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany



ach ne ich glaube die Mora ist mir einfach zu groß ich bleib bei einen 3xx und einen 2xx radi und hör halt dann nur die Fans .. was jetzt auch nicht unbeding laut sind .. das ist die gängiste methode  

Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller | SteuergerÃ¤te | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Austria 

dieses gerät gell... wie schließ ich sowos an genau und auf was muss ich da aufpassen ? 


Warenkorb | Aquatuning Austria

das wäre jetzt meine konfi .. bitte korrigieren wenn was falsch drin ist


----------



## SpatteL (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ist eigentlich ganz simpel, schau dir das Gerät und dessen Anleitung einfach mal an.
Gesteuert wird dann über die aquasuite.


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich ganz simpel, schau dir das Gerät und dessen Anleitung einfach mal an.
> Gesteuert wird dann über die aquasuite.



In prinzip versteck ich die steuerung hinten in gehaüse und steck alle Fans und sensoren an wo sie hingehören .. verbunden wir das ganze mit einen USB stecker zu maninboar (was normal frei ist oder ) und den rest mach ich dann über die software oder ?


----------



## SpatteL (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

genau


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



SpatteL schrieb:


> genau



Dann habe ich noch ne frage Spattel für die Radis möchte ich es gerne rot halten würden die dann gut sein ? 

AeroCool Dead Silence Red Edition 140mm (EN51615) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


und eben das wären meine komponenten Warenkorb | Aquatuning Austria ich hoff jetzt past alles das ich es bestellen kann


----------



## SpatteL (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Lüfter sind jetzt nicht so meins, aber die sollen glaube ich ganz brauchbar sein.

Die Pumpe ist jetzt halt nicht mehr die Beste, eine D5, wie du sie vorher hattest oder eine DDC310 sind da schon besser.
Für die Lüfter wirst du noch Verlängerungen bzw. Y-Kabel brauchen.
Würde die Lüfter pro Radi je zusammen auf einen Kanal vom aquaero hängen.

Edit: vergiss nicht den Gutschein von Seite 1 
und die Goodies von AT(im Warenkorb mal nach unten scrollen)


----------



## Nachty (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

120er Lüfter brauchste nicht 140er und den Kühler für die Steuerung nicht vergessen!


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Lüfter sind jetzt nicht so meins, aber die sollen glaube ich ganz brauchbar sein.
> 
> Die Pumpe ist jetzt halt nicht mehr die Beste, eine D5, wie du sie vorher hattest oder eine DDC310 sind da schon besser.
> Für die Lüfter wirst du noch Verlängerungen bzw. Y-Kabel brauchen.
> ...



Aber eine frage zb bei der Alphacool Laing DDC310 muss ich extra die pumpe noch dazu kaufen oder hab ich da die pumpe scho drin und nur noch zum anstecken ? 
Ja die Y kabel schau ich dann  das ist nicht so schwer .. bei den 3xx radi ist halt ein 3 Y stecker wichtig oder ? 


ahja bekomme ich 5 % oder ?  
welche goodies  :O

lüfter brauch ich insgesamt dann 5 für die radis oder ?


----------



## chischko (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ja 5 Lüfter brauchste.


----------



## Nachty (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

https://www.aquatuning.at/checkout/cart


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

ICH BEKOMME was süsses hahaha  gratis hahah schön   welche  Steuerung meinst du nachty eh die Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT 


Danke Chischko  

bitte kurz post #151 lesen danke


----------



## chischko (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> bitte kurz post #151 lesen danke



Was glaubst Du was ich gelesen habe um Dir auf eine Frage aus Post #151 zu beantworten?


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Was glaubst Du was ich gelesen habe um Dir auf eine Frage aus Post #151 zu beantworten?



jaja aber da steht noch eine frage


----------



## chischko (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Die hätte ich Dir schon beantwortet wenn ich das so spontan könnte bzw. ich meinte sie zu verstehen: So wie ich die Frage verstehe lautet meine Antwort: Die DDC310 IST die Pumpe!!


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Die hätte ich Dir schon beantwortet wenn ich das so spontan könnte bzw. ich meinte sie zu verstehen: So wie ich die Frage verstehe lautet meine Antwort: Die DDC310 IST die Pumpe!!



Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Complete Edition - silber/Plexi  also dieses gerät kann ich als pumpe verwenden  dann weiß ich für alles bescheid  dann bin zurfrieden


----------



## SpatteL (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Sorry, aber wie wäre es mal mit Artikelbeschreibung lesen?
Hätte einige deiner Fragen hier überflüssig gemacht.


----------



## chischko (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Na was meinste wofür complete Edition steht? Klar: Anschlüsse dran, verschlauen, anschließen, pumpen lassen!

Ich glaube ich habe noch nie nen Thread über 17 Seiten gesehen, mit so wenig aufgenommenem Wissen/Ratschlägen des Themenerstellers...


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Austria 

so das ist jetzt meine Konfi ich hoff jetzt past alles oder ?  

Sorry


----------



## chischko (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Mit nur eine Meter Schlauch wirste bei der Konfiguration nicht weit kommen und mit Verschnitt etc. musste auch rechnen. Mehr nehmen! 
Dafür haste ganz schön viel Anschlüsse/90° Anschlüsse im Warenkorb.


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Mit nur eine Meter Schlauch wirste bei der Konfiguration nicht weit kommen und mit Verschnitt etc. musste auch rechnen. Mehr nehmen!
> Dafür haste ganz schön viel Anschlüsse/90° Anschlüsse im Warenkorb.



lol ja hast recht hab jetztt 4 voin den 90 er 

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Austria
3 meter passt das ?


----------



## chischko (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Glaub 3 m sind OK!


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Glaub 3 m sind OK!



alles klar hab ich sonst noch was vergessen ?


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

mhhh der gutscheincode geht leider nicht bei AT glaub ich


----------



## Thor76 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> mhhh der gutscheincode geht leider nicht bei AT glaub ich


Versuch mal DE durch AT zu ersetzen


----------



## Oachkatze (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ne schon probiert mhhh geht aber auf de auch nicht den code


----------



## SpatteL (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Du musst erst einen Hacken bei "ich habe einen Gutschein" setzen.
Ich schaue später noch mal nach dem Gutschein für AT.

MfG


----------



## Oachkatze (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Du musst erst einen Hacken bei "ich habe einen Gutschein" setzen.
> Ich schaue später noch mal nach dem Gutschein für AT.
> 
> MfG




habe ich ja probiert geht ja nicht  sonst kann ich den ja nirgendswo reinschreibne


----------



## SpatteL (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Habe jetzt nochmal im newsletter nach geschaut, für AT ist gar kein Gutschein dabei


----------



## Oachkatze (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nochmal im newsletter nach geschaut, für AT ist gar kein Gutschein dabei



och *******  wären doch ein paar euros gewesen .. sonst welche gutschein codes nix dabei ? 


aber danke fürs nachschauen


----------



## SpatteL (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Nee, da waren nur welche für DE, FR, UK und US drin.
Zu Osten wird es aber sicher wieder 10 oder 12% geben.

Mfg


----------



## Oachkatze (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Nee, da waren nur welche für DE, FR, UK und US drin.
> Zu Osten wird es aber sicher wieder 10 oder 12% geben.
> 
> Mfg



sonst warte ich noch  sind doch ein paar euros was ich mir da spare glaub ich oder ich schreib mal ne Mail an aqua . vilt können sie das was preislich machen  wer weiß 

LG


----------



## SpatteL (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

jup, Mail schreiben oder anrufen bringt eigentlich immer was bei Aquatuning.

Hmm.. habe gerade noch mal geschaut, die größeren Rabattaktionen waren immer nur für DE und CH...
Ich glaube für AT sieht es da schlecht aus.

Hast du vielleicht die Möglichkeit das Zeug an eine (grenznahe) deutsche Adresse schicken zu lassen und es dort abzuholen?

MfG


----------



## Oachkatze (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ja nach kiefersfelden  aber hab das noch nie gmeacht  aber wenn da ein paar eueros weg gehn würde ich es gern ausprobieren


----------



## Oachkatze (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Wäre es vilt noch sinnvoll in mein Luxe unten am boden ein 2xx radi anzubringen oder würde das nicht viel Temp unterschied machen? 

LG


----------



## kC0pter (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Mehr RadiFläche ist immer gut


----------



## Thaurial (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Nach 18 Seiten solltest Du mal Richtung Umsetzung schreiten - das wird ja noch genug Arbeit :p


----------



## Oachkatze (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Jaaa alles mit der ruhe herr Thaurial.. AT schickt mir dann noch nen code das ich was billiger bekomme  und so wakü muss man studiert haben das man sich da gut auskennt darum frag ich ja so nach


----------



## Thaurial (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> Jaaa alles mit der ruhe herr Thaurial.. AT schickt mir dann noch nen code das ich was billiger bekomme  und so wakü muss man studiert haben das man sich da gut auskennt darum frag ich ja so nach


Ja, das ist nicht böse gemeint - ich erinnere mich da immer an meinem Ausbilder vor eiiinigen Jahren. Hab ihn darum gebeten, dass er mir zeigt wie man einen DC korrekt einrichtet. Von A-Z! Er hatte auch keine Lust alles haarklein zu erkläutern, sondern eher auf spezifische Fragen einzugehen, weil man sich das meiste eben selbst erarbeiten kann oder er es eben auch nicht besser weiß. 

Die Grenze dazu zu finden ist manchmal nicht einfach, ich habe auch letztes Jahr einen Beratungsthread zur Waku aufgemacht. Andere zu Fragen ist eben meist bequemer als selbst zu suchen, auch weil man nicht sicher ob die Antwort so passt die man gegoogelt hat.


----------



## Oachkatze (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Hahah  nein alles oke Thaurial  ich versteh das ja auch alles und ich weiß für so einen wie dich oder die Kollegen sind solche WAKÜ geschichten selbstverständlich die klatschen das innerhalb 2 stunden rein und der PC is ruhig . 
Aber für mich als WAKÜ anfänger ist das halt manchmal halt ein wenig schwer alles gut einzuschätzen, man redet ja hier nicht um 150 euro was mal so schwimmen gehn würde. 
alleine die Grak hatt 800 eier auf der Uhr gekostet und da kann man halt keinen fehler leisten bei der heutigen elektronik.

Mein freund der google hilft mir ja auch sehr  kein thema aber oft tauchen fragen auf die halt der Wissende den jenigen nicht stellt und oft sind es so schwammige sachen   wo ich denke bähhh in welchen kindergarten sind wir den hier. 

Verstehst  ?


----------



## kC0pter (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Wie siehts aus, wenn du dir dann auch zum Zusammenbau jemanden hier aus dem PCGH-Bastler-Helfer-Thread anlachst, dann stehst du beim Einbau uach nicht so nervös da . Und die Leute dort wissen schon, was sie tun .


----------



## Oachkatze (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



kC0pter schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus, wenn du dir dann auch zum Zusammenbau jemanden hier aus dem PCGH-Bastler-Helfer-Thread anlachst, dann stehst du beim Einbau uach nicht so nervös da . Und die Leute dort wissen schon, was sie tun .



Haha mein freund ich komm leider nicht aus Deutschland  da wirds schwer hier zu mir jemand herfliegen zu lassen  aber danke


----------



## kC0pter (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Wo kommst du denn her, weil in der Liste stehen nicht nur Helfer für Deutschland drin


----------



## chischko (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> Haha mein freund ich komm leider nicht aus Deutschland  da wirds schwer hier zu mir jemand herfliegen zu lassen  aber danke



Bitte tu Dir selbst, uns allen und v.A. deinem zukünftigen Selbst einen Gefallen und LIES ALLES! 
Das sind ca. 20 Leute aus Österreich auch registriert. Könnte gut sein, dass da einer dabei ist der in deiner Nähe ist!


----------



## Oachkatze (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Bitte tu Dir selbst, uns allen und v.A. deinem zukünftigen Selbst einen Gefallen und LIES ALLES!
> Das sind ca. 20 Leute aus Österreich auch registriert. Könnte gut sein, dass da einer dabei ist der in deiner Nähe ist!



Mein freund glaubs das habe ich nicht gelesen ?! 

Der Herr was (ca 20 km entfernt ist) steht GROß Dabei keine wasserkühlkentnisse ?! was soll ich dann mit den Herrn bei mir zuhause ?! 

LG


----------



## chischko (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> Mein freund glaubs das habe ich nicht gelesen ?!
> 
> Der Herr was (ca 20 km entfernt ist) steht GROß Dabei keine wasserkühlkentnisse ?! was soll ich dann mit den Herrn bei mir zuhause ?!
> 
> LG



Dann schreib das doch einfach statt "ich bin nicht aus Deutschland, das lässt die Assoziation zu, dass Du gar nicht gesehen hast, dass es hier aus Leute aus AT gibt.


----------



## Oachkatze (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Dann schreib das doch einfach statt "ich bin nicht aus Deutschland, das lässt die Assoziation zu, dass Du gar nicht gesehen hast, dass es hier aus Leute aus AT gibt.



Sorry für die schlechte aussage


----------



## kC0pter (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

An sich ist eine WaKü installieren auch gar nicht so schwer . Ich habs bei meiner ersten auch ohne Hilfe geschafft. Natürlich brauch man etwas länger und dreht jede Schraube zweimal um, aber das ist normal. Falls du dabei Hilfe brauchst, kann man das ganze ja auch über TS o.ä. begleiten. Dann kannst du direkt Sachen fragen und bekommst deine Antworten auch noch in Echtzeit


----------



## Oachkatze (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



kC0pter schrieb:


> An sich ist eine WaKü installieren auch gar nicht so schwer . Ich habs bei meiner ersten auch ohne Hilfe geschafft. Natürlich brauch man etwas länger und dreht jede Schraube zweimal um, aber das ist normal. Falls du dabei Hilfe brauchst, kann man das ganze ja auch über TS o.ä. begleiten. Dann kannst du direkt Sachen fragen und bekommst deine Antworten auch noch in Echtzeit



Wäre keine blöde idee   naja in großen und ganzen ist die CPU kein problem unter wasser zu setzen  

Mehr angst habe ich bei meiner 980 ti strix das ich da beim auseinander nehmen was falsch mache


----------



## kC0pter (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

4 Schrauben, dann ist der Kühler ab. An den Stecker zum PCB denken . Dann WLP ersetzen und die WL-Pads wieder auf die Komponenten zurück setzen. GPU-Kühlblock darauf ausrichten und jede Schraube erstmal nur ein wenig anziehen, bis alle in den Löchern sind. Danach alle gleichmäßig anziehen bis sie fingerfest sind. Dann Anschlüsse dran und fertig ist dein GPU-Kühler


----------



## Thaurial (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Habe das auch vor kurzem zum ersten mal gemacht, wirklich kein Hexenwerk. Oft gibts exakt zu dem Modell auch Youtube Videoes, da kann man dann auch Herstellerspezifische Hürden wie z.B: ein blöd angeordnerter Fan-Stecker vorab geklärt werden. Einfach mit gesundem Menschenverstand rangehn. das klappt schon


----------



## Oachkatze (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



kC0pter schrieb:


> 4 Schrauben, dann ist der Kühler ab. An den Stecker zum PCB denken . Dann WLP ersetzen und die WL-Pads wieder auf die Komponenten zurück setzen. GPU-Kühlblock darauf ausrichten und jede Schraube erstmal nur ein wenig anziehen, bis alle in den Löchern sind. Danach alle gleichmäßig anziehen bis sie fingerfest sind. Dann Anschlüsse dran und fertig ist dein GPU-Kühler



Hahahah  hört sich alles so leicht an  
Wird das bei den mitgelieferten Kit beschrieben wo die Wärmepets hin gehören ? oder sind die offensichtlich  
Willst du nicht vorbei kommen ich glaub du kennst dich da bestens aus 

@ Danke thaurial  ich hoff das klappt alles so  werde dann ein foto posten wenn alles läuft


----------



## kC0pter (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Die Pads liegen ja schon auf den Speicherbausteinen etc. drauf und werden beim LuKühler abheben vllt an diesem hängen bleiben. Dann musst sie einfach nur wieder zurück setzen .

Wo in Össereich wohnst denn? Ich komm aus Bayern und wenns nicht allzu weit weg ist, gehts auch nach dort unten .


----------



## Oachkatze (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



kC0pter schrieb:


> Die Pads liegen ja schon auf den Speicherbausteinen etc. drauf und werden beim LuKühler abheben vllt an diesem hängen bleiben. Dann musst sie einfach nur wieder zurück setzen .
> 
> Wo in Össereich wohnst denn? Ich komm aus Bayern und wenns nicht allzu weit weg ist, gehts auch nach dort unten .



Sind die neuen Pads beim EKwaterblocks (oder wie die firma heißt) dabei ? oder muss ich die separat neu kaufen ?   

Bin ein ein Tiroler Nähe Kufstein  also eh an der deutschen Grenze


----------



## kC0pter (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Du kannst eigentlich die Alten verwenden, die auf der Karte drauf sind.

Hmm von mir aus sind das zwischen 1:45 und 2 Stunden.


----------



## Thaurial (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> Sind die neuen Pads beim EKwaterblocks (oder wie die firma heißt) dabei ? oder muss ich die separat neu kaufen ?
> 
> Bin ein ein Tiroler Nähe Kufstein  also eh an der deutschen Grenze



Die Pads und die Anleitung wo welche Pads hinkommen (können unter Umständen unterschiedliche Dicke haben) werden bei den EKWB Blöcken mitgeliefert. Aber da hilft youtube ungemein: zb hier


----------



## Oachkatze (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Die Pads und die Anleitung wo welche Pads hinkommen (können unter Umständen unterschiedliche Dicke haben) werden bei den EKWB Blöcken mitgeliefert. Aber da hilft youtube ungemein: zb hier



Ahhh wunderbar  schau ich mir mal in ruhe an  das video kenn ich noch nicht danke


@@ Kc0 Ohh doch so weit  naja vilt kannst du mich mental ein wenig stärken  oder eben wenn es was gibt könnte ich mich bei dir melden?


----------



## kC0pter (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ja leider . Über TS sollte das ja weniger ein Problem sein. Da kann man auch dann dabei helfen.


----------



## Oachkatze (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



kC0pter schrieb:


> Ja leider . Über TS sollte das ja weniger ein Problem sein. Da kann man auch dann dabei helfen.



das wäre nett ja


----------



## kC0pter (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Gut. Wann hast du vor zu bestellen?


----------



## Oachkatze (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ich warte jetzt noch auf meinen Rabatt  was ich bekomme .. aber das wäre normalerweiße dann nächstes monat also in 1,5 wochen


----------



## kC0pter (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Gut


----------



## Nachty (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Nicht die alten Wärmeleitpads verwenden!!! Wichtig nur die verwenden die beim Kühlerblock dabei sind.


----------



## Oachkatze (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Nachty schrieb:


> Nicht die alten Wärmeleitpads verwenden!!! Wichtig nur die verwenden die beim Kühlerblock dabei sind.



hab sonst neue auch noch zuhause  aber so weit kenn ich mi schon aus aber danke


----------



## Nachty (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Nachty schrieb:


> Nicht die alten Wärmeleitpads verwenden!!! Wichtig nur die verwenden die beim Kühlerblock dabei sind.



Nochmal! nur die mitgelieferten verwenden weil die alle unterschiedlich dick sind.


----------



## kC0pter (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Stimmt er hat Recht o.O. Da hab ich nicht dran gedacht.
Du musst die nehmen ,die dabei sind, weil die genau auf die Höhendifferenz der Bauteile zum Kühler für genau diesen Kühler zugeschnitten sind. Zu dick und sie drücken auf das Bauteil und das geht kaputt, zu dünn und es ist nicht genug Kontakt und es überhitzt.


----------



## Oachkatze (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ohhh oke danke nachty das wäre sicher noch ein fehler gwesen was ich gemacht hätte  aber danke  ..


----------



## chischko (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Viel Arbeit auf euch hilfsbereiten Menschen zukommen ich sehe!


----------



## Oachkatze (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Viel Arbeit auf euch hilfsbereiten Menschen zukommen ich sehe!



Solche kommentare kann man sich ja sparen oder ? -.- nein wirklich 

Ich meine bis jetzt ist noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen .  Und für was ist das forum den hier ?!


----------



## SpatteL (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Etwas recht hat chischko schon, du hast hier schon viele Fragen gestellt, die du dir mit ein paar Minuten suchen auch hättest selber beantworten können.
z.B.


Oachkatze schrieb:


> Sind die neuen Pads beim EKwaterblocks (oder  wie die firma heißt) dabei ? oder muss ich die separat neu kaufen ?


Herstellerseite(Link war hier glaube ich schon drin) -> Produktbeschreibung -> Lieferumfang:


> Enclosed:
> - EK-FC980 GTX Ti Strix water block
> - mounting mechanism with screw-in brass standoffs
> *- thermal pads
> - thermal grease EK-TIM Ectotherm (1g)*



Und der Zusammenbau einer WaKü ist wirklich nicht schwer.
Wer einen PC zusammenbauen kann, keine 2 linken Hände hat und beim arbeiten auch das Hirn einschaltet, kann auch eine WaKü zusammen bauen.
Habe meine erste WaKü(CPU+GPU mit externem MoRa) auch alleine an einem Nachmittag zusammengebaut, ohne vorher Videos o.ä. zu schauen(gab es damals, 2009, auch noch nicht in dem Maß, wie es heute der Fall ist).
Einfach Zeit lassen und alles in Ruhe machen.


----------



## Oachkatze (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ja aber ich glaube der Herr Chischko hat das auf was anderes bezogen aber schon oke 

Ja tut mir leid ich bin auf der arbeit nur mit den handy schnell drin und kann da schlecht lang internet surfen  ich meine wenns jemand weiß dann kann ers ja schnell hin schreiben 

Darum auch danke das du dir das rausgesucht hast 

oke ja PC zusammenbauen kann ich im schlaf.. oke Dann wirds hoffentlich nicht so schlimm enden  
ja hast recht einfach nen nachmittag machen


----------



## ludscha (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Solltest doch Probleme haben beim Zusammenbau, dann meld Dich, dann flitz ich mal kurz Richtung Kufstein 

Wärst nicht der erste in Östereicher dem ich ne WaKü einbaue. 


MFG
ludscha


----------



## Oachkatze (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Woher kommst du den mein freund


----------



## ludscha (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Eggenfelden


----------



## chischko (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> Ja aber ich glaube der Herr Chischko hat das auf was anderes bezogen aber schon oke


1. Bin ich nicht der Herr Chischko, sonder nur der Chischko und 
2. Doch genau das habe ich gemeint, was Spattel hier sagt. Das Du 10 Fragen stellst von denen Du auf 5 bereits die Antwort hier im Thread bekommen hast, 3 einfach durch Eigenrecherche zu beantworten wären und eine mit gesundem Menschenverstand selbstbeantwortend ist und eine ne echte Frage... etwas übertrieben alles natürlich!


----------



## chischko (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



ludscha schrieb:


> Eggenfelden



Beste Grüße aus Zeilarn


----------



## Oachkatze (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> 1. Bin ich nicht der Herr Chischko, sonder nur der Chischko und
> 2. Doch genau das habe ich gemeint, was Spattel hier sagt. Das Du 10 Fragen stellst von denen Du auf 5 bereits die Antwort hier im Thread bekommen hast, 3 einfach durch Eigenrecherche zu beantworten wären und eine mit gesundem Menschenverstand selbstbeantwortend ist und eine ne echte Frage... etwas übertrieben alles natürlich!



Achso darf man höflich auch nicht mehr sein ? 

Welche frage meinst du den da bitte ?.. Wir haben über die Grafikarte gerede und die Pads, das ist mir leider nicht bekannt das ich da irgendwas schonmal gefragt habe .. und das eine habe ich den Spattel eh schon beantwortet das ich nur mit den handy on bin und ich schwer in der arbeit da suchen kann ..




ludscha schrieb:


> Eggenfelden



ohhh das ist aber ein schönes stück zu fahren eh :O


----------



## ludscha (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Beste Grüße aus Zeilarn



Servus Nachbar  


@ TE

Das letzte mal bin ich bis Judenburg nahe Zeltweg gefahren.

Und bei EK werden die Dicken der Pads für Speicher etc. in der Anleitung angegeben.

MFG
ludscha


----------



## Oachkatze (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

oke ja sonst komme ich mal auf dich zurück  

Ja das hat mir der kollege schon geschrieben  danke


----------



## chischko (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



ludscha schrieb:


> Servus Nachbar


Nur gerade bei der Omma (Sulzberg um genau zu sein)


----------



## Oachkatze (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

He jungs noch eine schnelle fragen 

Ich verlege den schlauch so oder ?

Radi->Radi->AGB->Pumpe->Grafik->CPU->Radi 

Bin ich da richtig ? oder soll ich es so machen 

Radi->Grafik->Radi->CPU->AGB->Pumpe

//habe 2 radis darum auch 2 mal aufgelistet


----------



## Tabby91 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Im Grunde ist es total egal in welcher Reihenfolge du es legst, die Wassertemperatur wird sich zwischen den Komponenten nur minimal unterscheiden. Es stimmt auch nicht, dass das Wasser wenn es aus der CPU/GPU kommt "heiß" ist und somit erstmal in einem radi abgekühlt werden sollte. 
Verlege am besten so, wie es am besten aussieht und du nicht Schläuche quer durch das Gehäuse hängen hast.


----------



## Oachkatze (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Tabby91 schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist es total egal in welcher Reihenfolge du es legst, die Wassertemperatur wird sich zwischen den Komponenten nur minimal unterscheiden. Es stimmt auch nicht, dass das Wasser wenn es aus der CPU/GPU kommt "heiß" ist und somit erstmal in einem radi abgekühlt werden sollte.
> Verlege am besten so, wie es am besten aussieht und du nicht Schläuche quer durch das Gehäuse hängen hast.



Ohh oke  weil sonst hätte ich gesagt ich verbinde den 360 mit der grak und dan wieder zum radi und dann zur CPU aber wenn das nichts bringt :O dann schau ich wie es mir am besten gefällt


----------



## chischko (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Hm naja! Die CPU heizt durchaus das Wasser genau wie die GPU. Also am sinnvollsten ist natürlich ein Aufbau, in welchem nach einer Hitzequelle ein Abkühlvorgang stattfindet, da das Temperaturdelta entscheidend ist für den Wirkungsgrad/Effekt eines Radiators. 
Die Differenz wird allerdings minimal sein und der Effekt somit nahezu zu vernachlässigen, außer Du willst die WaKü an die Spitze treiben in Sachen Silence etc. 

Wichtig bei der Reihenfolge ist nur, dass der AGB vor der Pumpe und der Ausgang der AGB physisch höher liegt als der Eingang der Pumpe, damit das Wasser dort "automatisch" durch die Schwerkraft hin strömt.


----------



## Oachkatze (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Hm naja! Die CPU heizt durchaus das Wasser genau wie die GPU. Also am sinnvollsten ist natürlich ein Aufbau, in welchem nach einer Hitzequelle ein Abkühlvorgang stattfindet, da das Temperaturdelta entscheidend ist für den Wirkungsgrad/Effekt eines Radiators.
> Die Differenz wird allerdings minimal sein und der Effekt somit nahezu zu vernachlässigen, außer Du willst die WaKü an die Spitze treiben in Sachen Silence etc.
> 
> Wichtig bei der Reihenfolge ist nur, dass der AGB vor der Pumpe und der Ausgang der AGB physisch höher liegt als der Eingang der Pumpe, damit das Wasser dort "automatisch" durch die Schwerkraft hin strömt.



Oke alles klar  hätte gedacht da gibt es eine gewissen reihenfolge zu beachten  danke 

Ja das mit den AGB ist klar das dass wasser einfach fließen kann. Danke


----------



## Oachkatze (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ich glaube ich habe eine falsche info bekommen von den kollegen ..

auf einen 360 mm radiator kann ich ja nie nen 140 mm lüfter drauf machen .. da würde ich nen 420 mm radiator benötigen .. aber past der überhaupt in mein gehäuse ? 
Luxe .. 

Laut hersteller past der im TOP 

Alphacool NexXxoS UT6  Full Copper 42 mm | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Austria 

aber der ist um ein paar cm zu groß 

Wie läuft das jetzt kann ich jetz die lüfter zurück schicken  


lüfter : 5x Aerocool DS Red 140x140x25


http://www.phanteks.com/assets/manuals/PH-ES614L_Western.pdf


----------



## Oachkatze (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

bitte um info


----------



## chischko (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Hey! Trippleposts müssen nun echt nicht sein!!

In wie fern ist er zu groß? Foto o.Ä. bitte

Klar kannste die Lüfter zurück schicken!


----------



## Oachkatze (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Das ist jetzt nur für den TOP Radi


Ja schau mal Alphacool NexXxoS UT6  Full Copper 42 mm | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Austria

466 mm das gerät 

in mein cas steht top wäre möglich einen 420 mm zu verbauen .. dann wäre der ja zu groß oder ?

könnte ich nen 360 mm radi nicht mit nen 140 mm fan betreiben .. ich schraub sie ja nicht direkt am radi fest oder wie versteh ich das jetzt ? 

Gruss
Und sorry das ich doppel post gemacht habe


----------



## Nachty (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ne 360 brauchst du 120er Lüfter !

Bleib bei (Slim 30mm) Radis dicke Radis bringen nichts, mehr Fläche ist wichtiger.


----------



## SpatteL (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Radis sind immer etwas länger als die Lüfter, die drauf sind, wegen den Anschlüssen.
Kannst du doch auch einfach selber mal nachmessen, wen du das Case hast.

Würde bei der Dicke des Radis aber nicht mehr als 45mm nehmen.
Die Dicken bringen erst mit höheren Drehzahlen bzw Push/Pull mehr Leistung.
Slim Radis sind besser für niedrige Drehzahlen.

MfG


----------



## Nachty (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Verbau diesen istn klasse Radi . Dann hast die maximale größe die oben reinpasst 140er Lüfter

Alphacool NexXxoS ST3 Full Copper 42mm | Radiatoren | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Austria


----------



## Oachkatze (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

@nachty 

Ja das is mir klar  wurde mir aber flasch gesagt  

@ spatel 
Ja aber würde da einen 42cm reinpassen laut caseangaben solltes gehn 

Das case ist noch nicht angekommen 

Jaa das was nachty geschickt hat würde ich eh nehmen 

Aber ich müsste sonst die lüfter back schicken wenn die 42 cm nicht rein passen .. Oder würde das nicht gehn wenn ich nen 32 cm mit 14cm betreibe ??


----------



## SpatteL (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Wo willst du die Lüfter den anschrauben? Hast da ja keine passenden Löcher.
Musst also so oder so etwas zurückschicken und neu bestellen.
Entweder die Lüfter zurück und welche mit 120mm bestellen oder den Radi zurück und einen 420er bestellen.


----------



## Nachty (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Versteh gar nichts mehr was hast du den nu alles da?   !  ( 360er Radi /  3x120er Lüfter )   ( 420er Radi / 3x140er Lüfter ) !


----------



## Oachkatze (18. Februar 2016)

*Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ich hab den radi noch nicht bestellt .. Ich will gerne wissen ob beim luxe reien 420 rein past

Laut daten ist das ding ja 466 lang


----------



## Tabby91 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Dann nimm einen Zollstock und miss nach was maximal im Top untergebracht werden kann. Ansonsten einfach phanteks luxe und 420 radi googeln, da findest du bestimmt einige die das schon ausprobiert haben.


----------



## Oachkatze (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ich hab das case noch nicht zuhause wie oben schon geschriebrn .. Leider nein darum frag ich ja nach


----------



## Nachty (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Im User Manuel steht doch 420er drinne also wo liegt das Problem! Und der 420er 30mm hat diese Maße  --->437 x 144 x 30mm


----------



## Oachkatze (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Nachty schrieb:


> Im User Manuel steht doch 420er drinne also wo liegt das Problem! Und der 420er 30mm hat diese Maße  --->437 x 144 x 30mm



ja schau 420er sind für mich 420 mm und nicht 437 mm aber wenn du sagst das sollte passen  dann ist der im einkaufskorb. Komm ich dann schon mit den aschlüsse gut hin ?


----------



## SpatteL (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Die 420mm beziehen sich auf die Lüfter.
Dass ein Radi länger ist als die Lüfter, die darauf sind, wissen die Csaehersteller und würden nicht schreiben, das ein 420er passt, wenn wirklich nur 420mm Platz wären.

MfG


----------



## Oachkatze (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ahhh oke ..

Ja das ist dannf ein dann habe ich es eh gut  größere radi länger = besser kühlen  

dann noch ne 360 rein und gut ist für grak und CPU


----------



## Oachkatze (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

So jezt ist noch eine frage aufgetaucht .. 

Aquaero 5 LT. die lüfterstuerung hat ja nur einen PWM anschluss für das regeln der FANS (Fans wurden ja schon geposet) 

müsste ich da dann so einen addapter Akasa AK-CBFA 7-45 Flexa FP5S PWM-Splitterkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor kaufen das ich alle fans auf PWM betreiben kann oder kann ich die stuerung so einstellen das die Lüfter mit der wärme der Sensoren laufen .. aber dann ist halt die frage leuchten die LEDS dann zu 100% 

Gruss


----------



## sok904 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Das ist ja der Vorteil von PWM Lüftern. Die anliegende Spannung bleibt konstant bei 12V. Durch schnelles nicht wahrnehmbares ein und ausschalten der Lüfter wird die Drehzahl reguliert. 
Das Kabel kannst du so nehmen. Strom kommt über den SATA Stecker. Drehzahlsignal vom 4 Pin PWM Anschluss auf der Aquaero. 

Kann es gerade nicht finden, aber ich meine schon mal gelesen zu haben, dass manchen Flackern bei den PWM LED Lüftern aufgefallen ist, aber da würde ich gerne andere nochmal bitten was zu zu sagen ob ich mich da nicht irre


----------



## chischko (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Also von Flackern kann ich bei keinem meiner Lüfter am MoRa was feststellen. 
Wie Du bereits gesagt hast liegt ja eine permanente 12V Spannung an und es wird nur über die Pulsweitenmodulation gesteuert, die allerdings IM Lüfter geschieht. Die LEDs werden meiner Meinung nach davon nicht tangiert,. schon bauartbedingt.


----------



## Oachkatze (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



sok904 schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Vorteil von PWM Lüftern. Die anliegende Spannung bleibt konstant bei 12V. Durch schnelles nicht wahrnehmbares ein und ausschalten der Lüfter wird die Drehzahl reguliert.
> Das Kabel kannst du so nehmen. Strom kommt über den SATA Stecker. Drehzahlsignal vom 4 Pin PWM Anschluss auf der Aquaero.
> 
> Kann es gerade nicht finden, aber ich meine schon mal gelesen zu haben, dass manchen Flackern bei den PWM LED Lüftern aufgefallen ist, aber da würde ich gerne andere nochmal bitten was zu zu sagen ob ich mich da nicht irre



Alles klar dann würde ich das kabel bei den Aquaero  beim PWM stecker einführen also würde dort nur 1 stecke stecken oder ??

Eine frage wie regel ich dann die pumpe ? müsste ich den beim CPU FAN anschließen oder kann ich den dann a auch beim PWM stecker vom Aquaero anstecken ? ...


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Um welche Pumpe geht es konkrekt?


----------



## Oachkatze (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Um welche Pumpe geht es konkrekt?



die da :

Alphacool Laing DDC31  - Complete Edition - silber/Plexi | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Austria


----------



## sok904 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Bin ehrlich gesagt zu faul 25 Seiten durchzublättern um raus zu finden welche Pumpe du hast.
Deiner Aussage entnehme ich aber, dass es wohl entweder eine D5 mit PWM ist oder ne Aquastream.
An sich halte ich da nicht so viel von die Dinger per PWM zu betreiben, da du ja eh eine Einstellung wählen wirst, die du dann nicht je nach Last oder Temperatur im System ändern wirst. Aber nun gut. Ja theoretisch, wäre es möglich die Pumpe auch an das Kabel zu hängen.
Das solltest du aber nicht tun. Denn dann würde deine Pumpe abhängig von der Wassertemperatur (also je nachdem wie du das regelst) hoch und runter fahren. Das ist nicht zielführend.
Also an nen PWM Ausgang hängen. Dann muss allerdings der Strom wo anders her kommen.


----------



## Oachkatze (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



sok904 schrieb:


> Bin ehrlich gesagt zu faul 25 Seiten durchzublättern um raus zu finden welche Pumpe du hast.
> Deiner Aussage entnehme ich aber, dass es wohl entweder eine D5 mit PWM ist oder ne Aquastream.
> An sich halte ich da nicht so viel von die Dinger per PWM zu betreiben, da du ja eh eine Einstellung wählen wirst, die du dann nicht je nach Last oder Temperatur im System ändern wirst. Aber nun gut. Ja theoretisch, wäre es möglich die Pumpe auch an das Kabel zu hängen.
> Das solltest du aber nicht tun. Denn dann würde deine Pumpe abhängig von der Wassertemperatur (also je nachdem wie du das regelst) hoch und runter fahren. Das ist nicht zielführend.
> Also an nen PWM Ausgang hängen. Dann muss allerdings der Strom wo anders her kommen.



hab sie dir eh gepostet 

Ja ich will halt auch nicht das die Pumpe die ganze zeit 100% läuft
Wie würdest du es dann betreiben am besten wär es doch über eine software zu steuer oder ?


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Die DDC310 ist quasi nicht regelbar, ist aber auch nicht nötig, da es schon eine gedrosselte DDC ist.


----------



## Oachkatze (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ist das ein pro oder kontra ? 
Oder frag ich mal so - muss ich die Pumpe regeln?

Wird halt die lautstärke dementsprechen auch sein oder ?


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Sowohl als auch.
Die DDC310 ist ungedrosselt vermutlich die leiseste Pumpe die es gibt, lässt sich aber eben nicht noch weiter absenken. Zumindest ab werk nicht. Es wäre möglich sie auf 3 Pin zu adaptieren und dann mit einem poweradjust 3 /aquero6 die Spannung zu kontrollieren. 9-8V sollten drin sein, weniger ist Glück.
Je nachdem wie empfindlich du bist, ist sie aber auch 12V extrem leise.

Ps. Entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler, bin grad am Tablet


----------



## sok904 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ah ok. Ne da ist nichts mit PWM oder über Aquaero steuern. 
Ich hab die auch, da brauchst du nichts regeln, die ist so leise. Stell sie auf ein Shoggy und freu dich. 
Die wird per Molex Stecker direkt ans Netzteil gehängt. Dazu kommt noch ein Drehzahlsignal, welches du an die Aquaero anschließen kannst, für Alarm und so. Kommt dann an einen regulären Lüfteranschluss. Was du da genau einstellen musst, musst du dann im Handbuch nachlesen.
Oder du schließt das ans Mainboard an und stellst dann am Mainboard ein, dass wenn keine Drehzahl mehr auf dem Anschluss liegt der Rechner runter gefahren werden soll. So kannst du bei einem Pumpenversagen deine Hardware schützen.


----------



## Oachkatze (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



sok904 schrieb:


> Ah ok. Ne da ist nichts mit PWM oder über Aquaero steuern.
> Ich hab die auch, da brauchst du nichts regeln, die ist so leise. Stell sie auf ein Shoggy und freu dich.
> Die wird per Molex Stecker direkt ans Netzteil gehängt. Dazu kommt noch ein Drehzahlsignal, welches du an die Aquaero anschließen kannst, für Alarm und so. Kommt dann an einen regulären Lüfteranschluss. Was du da genau einstellen musst, musst du dann im Handbuch nachlesen.



Ahhh oke also kann ich die beruhigt kaufen 
Ja shoggy ist schon im warenkorb  
Ahh oke ist da ein drehzahlsignal stecker dabei was ich dann anschließe oder wie ?? 








Narbennarr schrieb:


> Sowohl als auch.
> Die DDC310 ist ungedrosselt vermutlich die leiseste Pumpe die es gibt, lässt sich aber eben nicht noch weiter absenken. Zumindest ab werk nicht. Es wäre möglich sie auf 3 Pin zu adaptieren und dann mit einem poweradjust 3 /aquero6 die Spannung zu kontrollieren. 9-8V sollten drin sein, weniger ist Glück.
> Je nachdem wie empfindlich du bist, ist sie aber auch 12V extrem leise.




Ja wenn sok 904 sagt die lautstärke past dann brauch ich eh nix regeln dann soll die pumpen was zum pumpen ist und gut


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 4Pin Molex (12V) | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Damit könnte man sie am aquaero 6 regeln, denke aquaero 5 hat etwas wenig dampf , weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## Oachkatze (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 4Pin Molex (12V) | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Damit könnte man sie am aquaero 6 regeln, denke aquaero 5 hat etwas wenig dampf , weiß ich aber nicht



Wie jetzt ? hä was ist das hier für kabel jetzt für die pumpe oder für den Lüfter :O


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

für die Pumpe.
Dieses Kabel wird an den Lüfteranschluss gesteckt, und daran kann man dann ein Gerät mit 4-Pol Molex versorgen. Da ein Lüfteranschluss regelbar ist, wird auch die Spannung für das angeschlossene Gerät geregelt.

KOnkretes Beispiel:

Dieses Kabel wird an den Lüfteranschluss 1 vom Aquaero gesteckt. An diesen Molexstecker schließt du dann die Stromversorgung der Pumpe an. Regelst du jetzt den Lüfteranschluss 1 am Aquaero, wird die Pumpe geregelt 
Mit dem 3Pin Kabel das von der Pumpe kommt, kannst du weiterhin die Drehzahl auslesen


----------



## Oachkatze (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> für die Pumpe.
> Dieses Kabel wird an den Lüfteranschluss gesteckt, und daran kann man dann ein Gerät mit 4-Pol Molex versorgen. Da ein Lüfteranschluss regelbar ist, wird auch die Spannung für das angeschlossene Gerät geregelt.
> 
> KOnkretes Beispiel:
> ...




AHHHHH oke ich verstehhh , genau logisch  
Wäre sowas sinnvoll oder eher weniger sowas zu stuern ? 

und bin ich da korrekt : Je schneller die Pumpe dreht -> desto kälter der Kreislauf
oder - je schneller die lüfter - desto kälter der kreislauf


----------



## chischko (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



sok904 schrieb:


> Oder du schließt das ans Mainboard an und stellst dann am Mainboard ein, dass wenn keine Drehzahl mehr auf dem Anschluss liegt der Rechner runter gefahren werden soll. So kannst du bei einem Pumpenversagen deine Hardware schützen.



Diese Mechanismen versagen leider recht oft auf den Mainboards.

Ich hab es nun so geregelt, wenn der Durchfluss für mehr als 10 Sekunden unter 5L/h fällt gibt es ne akustische Warnung und wenn keine Reaktion erfolgt binnen 30 Sekunden eine "unendliche lange" Schließung des Relais was mit dem Schließkreislauf des Gehäuses verbunden ist und somit einen permanenten Druck auf den EIN/AUS Taster am Gehäuse simuliert und den PC so zum Runterfahren zwingt. 
Die Lösung hat den Vorteil sie ist unabhängig vom Betriebstzustand des PCs/Windows und läuft nru über den Aquaero. Funktionstests noch ausstehend aber ich bin recht zuversichtlich, die Lösung hab ich hier aus dem Forum bekommen und einige User haben es genau so gemacht und konnten Erfolge verbuchen.


----------



## chischko (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> und bin ich da korrekt : Je schneller die Pumpe dreht -> desto kälter der Kreislauf
> oder - je schneller die lüfter - desto kälter der kreislauf



Klares jein! 
In Sachen Lüfter: Das stimmt: Schneller drehende Lüfter, heißt kühlerer Kreislauf. 
In Sachen Pumpe: Stimmt so nicht! Das Wasser braucht länger um durch die Radiatoren zu fließen als durch die Komponentenkühlkörper. Heißt: Wenn Du das Wasser zu schnell durch die Radis jagst kann es gar nicht all die Wärme abgeben, welches es gespeichert hat. Ich habe mit der Reduzierung der Pumpendrehzah bzw. des Druchflusses von ca. 90L/h auf knapp 50L/h sicher 3-4 K Wassertemperatur gewonnen.


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ob das sinnvoll ist, hängt von deiner Geräuschempfindung ab - ich weiß ist ne blöde Antwort.
Die Pumpe verursacht je nach Geschwindkeit eine gewisse Lautstärke und Frequenz, was du das als gut empfindest kann man schlecht schätzen. Dazu kommt noch der Faktor ob du sie überhaupt hörst. Viele User hören eine DDC310 ungedrosselt nicht.
Einige hören eine AS XT nicht, ich werd bekloppt bei der...ausprobieren! Das Regeln nachzurüsten ist ja ne Sache von paar Minuten 

Die Pumpengeschwindkeit, und damit der Durchfluss, ist für die Kühlung nicht relevant, solange ein Mindestwert von ~30l/h nicht unterschritten wird. Die DDC310 haut auf 12V wohl ca das 3-4fache durch.
Die Kühlleistung hängt von den Radiatoren und den Lüftern ab.


----------



## Oachkatze (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Klares jein!
> In Sachen Lüfter: Das stimmt: Schneller drehende Lüfter, heißt kühlerer Kreislauf.
> In Sachen Pumpe: Stimmt so nicht! Das Wasser braucht länger um durch die Radiatoren zu fließen als durch die Komponentenkühlkörper. Heißt: Wenn Du das Wasser zu schnell durch die Radis jagst kann es gar nicht all die Wärme abgeben, welches es gespeichert hat. Ich habe mit der Reduzierung der Pumpendrehzah bzw. des Druchflusses von ca. 90L/h auf knapp 50L/h sicher 3-4 K Wassertemperatur gewonnen.




Das hört sich logisch an  also wäre es besser die pumpe mit den stecker wass der narbenarr geschickt hat auf das steuergerät zu klemmen ? 




Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ob das sinnvoll ist, hängt von deiner Geräuschempfindung ab - ich weiß ist ne blöde Antwort.
> Die Pumpe verursacht je nach Geschwindkeit eine gewisse Lautstärke und Frequenz, was du das als gut empfindest kann man schlecht schätzen. Dazu kommt noch der Faktor ob du sie überhaupt hörst. Viele User hören eine DDC310 ungedrosselt nicht.
> Einige hören eine AS XT nicht, ich werd bekloppt bei der...ausprobieren! Das Regeln nachzurüsten ist ja ne Sache von paar Minuten
> 
> ...




ja das mit den geräuschen ist so ne sache  man will ja leise arbeiten.
Ich finde halt es soll halt laufen das ganz und das leise und/auch kalt 

nur nicht das ich als WAKÜ anfänger ausversehen mal die pumpe beim programm abschalte (kenn das ja noch nicht wie das alles zum eistenllen ist)

Radis hätte ich jetzt nen 420 und einen 360 für cpu und gpu.


----------



## sok904 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Verwirr den armen Mann doch nicht 
Nein mach das ruhig so wie ich gesagt hab. Die DDC310 brauchst du wirklich nicht regeln. Natürlich hat Narbennarr recht mit dem Kabel aber das ist denke ich echt nicht nötig.
Mach das mal ruhig so wie du vor hast. Ich würde die DDC nicht an die Aquaeo anschließen. Das macht mehr Ärger als es Nutzen bringt.

Edit: Man ich bin echt zu langsam heute. Ich denke es ist alles gesagt. Musst du selbst wissen. So wie Narbennarr gesagt hat. Ausprobieren ist die einzige wirkliche Lösung. Wenns dir echt zu laut ist, dann halt Stecker umbauen oder Adapter Kabel nachrüsten.


----------



## Oachkatze (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



sok904 schrieb:


> Verwirr den armen Mann doch nicht
> Nein mach das ruhig so wie ich gesagt hab. Die DDC310 brauchst du wirklich nicht regeln. Natürlich hat Narbennarr recht mit dem Kabel aber das ist denke ich echt nicht nötig.
> Mach das mal ruhig so wie du vor hast. Ich würde die DDC nicht an die Aquaeo anschließen. Das macht mehr Ärger als es Nutzen bringt.
> 
> Edit: Man ich bin echt zu langsam heute. Ich denke es ist alles gesagt. Musst du selbst wissen. So wie Narbennarr gesagt hat. Ausprobieren ist die einzige wirkliche Lösung. Wenns dir echt zu laut ist, dann halt Stecker umbauen oder Adapter Kabel nachrüsten.



Ja  hahah ein wenig crazy für nen Anfänger  
aber ich meine das kabel kann ich ja immer mal probieren wenn ich ein wenig vertraut bin mit der Wakü 

Sensoren technisch - habe ich jetzt nur nen Wärme sensor .. wäre sonst noch was wichtig ?


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ich würds auch erstmal ohne Reglung machen 

Nachrüsten geht immer noch und es war vor allem ein Hinweis von mir, wie man die DDC regeln könnte


Tempsensor ist sinvoll. Durchflusssensoren sind beliebter "schnickschnack" bei der DDC wird der Durchfluss ungeregelt auf jeden Fall hoch genug sein!


----------



## sok904 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Wenn du willst kannst du noch einen Durchflusssensor einbauen. Das ist aber eigentlich nicht so richtig sinnvoll. Du kannst dann halt sehen wie viel Durchfluss in deinem System läuft. Viele nutzen das, dafür um ihren Kreislauf auf optimalen Durchfluss zu trimmen. (Sinn oder Unsinn dessen sei mal dahin gestellt). Oder andere nutzen es um ihre Pumpe so weit runter zu drosseln, bis sie quasi unhörbar wird und trotzdem noch ausreichend Durchfluss erzeugt um das System zu versorgen. Und dann gibts noch Leute die finden das einfach toll, dass sie sehen können wie viel Liter durch ihre Schläuche jagen 

Brauchen tut man das eigentlich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Oachkatze (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ich bin dir eh sehr dankbar  hilfst mir eh ganz schön weiter  am anfang ist das echt viel input wenn man bis jetzt nur Lufkü verbaut hat immer  

ja ich werd mich da bestimmt noch ein wneig spielen im laufe des jahres  

hahah oke  Der Tempsensor. wäre am besten vor den radi anzuschließen oder ? Out und input vom radi 


@sok 

Ja ne das brauch ich nicht wenn die pumpe läuft dann läufts


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Die Temperaturen unterscheiden sich innerhalb des Kreislaufes unwesentlich. Auch eigentlich logisch wenn man bedenkt das das Wasser da mit 60-100 l/h durchrauscht. Gerade in kleinen Systemen mit CPU und nur einer GPU gibt es da nur Schwankungen mit 1-2 Grad. Vor dem Radi ist aber durchaus sinnvoll, da wenn überhaupt dort die Temp etwas höher ist.


----------



## Oachkatze (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen unterscheiden sich innerhalb des Kreislaufes unwesentlich. Auch eigentlich logisch wenn man bedenkt das das Wasser da mit 60-100 l/h durchrauscht. Gerade in kleinen Systemen mit CPU und nur einer GPU gibt es da nur Schwankungen mit 1-2 Grad. Vor dem Radi ist aber durchaus sinnvoll, da wenn überhaupt dort die Temp etwas höher ist.



aber dann die frage welchen radi ? soll ich den großen verweneden oder wie geh ich da vor ? 
420 oder 360


----------



## kC0pter (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

420 hat mehr Fläche als ein 360er bei gleicher Lüfteranzahl.


----------



## Oachkatze (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



kC0pter schrieb:


> 420 hat mehr Fläche als ein 360er bei gleicher Lüfteranzahl.



Also würde da der sensor besser hin passen ?


----------



## chischko (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Hä? Ich denke die Frage zielt in Richtung Positionierung des Sensors ab, oder? 

Ich würde ihn an der wärmsten Quelles des Kreislaufs aberseits von direkter Strahlunsghitzer Komponenten einbauen. Am Eingang eines Radiators ist immer gut, welcher genau und wo genau spielt wie gesagt eine etwas untergordenete Rolle. 

Optimal (aber wirklich nur minimaler Unterschied!) wäre am Eingang des Radiators, welcher nach der GPU kommt, da die GPU in heutigen Systemen eigentlich die meiste Hitze produziert.


----------



## Oachkatze (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Hä? Ich denke die Frage zielt in Richtung Positionierung des Sensors ab, oder?
> 
> Ich würde ihn an der wärmsten Quelles des Kreislaufs aberseits von direkter Strahlunsghitzer Komponenten einbauen. Am Eingang eines Radiators ist immer gut, welcher genau und wo genau spielt wie gesagt eine etwas untergordenete Rolle.
> 
> Optimal (aber wirklich nur minimaler Unterschied!) wäre am Eingang des Radiators, welcher nach der GPU kommt, da die GPU in heutigen Systemen eigentlich die meiste Hitze produziert.




Oke alles klar  hautpsache irgendwo hin mit den sensoren


----------



## sok904 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Den Temp Sensor kannst du hin bauen wo du willst. Die Temperaturunterschiede sind marginal. Kommt drauf an was du für einen hast. Inline, Folien, mit Innen- und Außengewinde, zum Einschrauben,...
Na machts noch Spaß? 

Platziere ihn je nachdem wo es am einfachsten ist, und wo du das Kabel nicht durch den ganzen Tower zum Aquaero ziehen musst.

Edit: Grrr. schon wieder zu langsam


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Die Sensoren haben eh ne gewisse Tolleranz, das sind ja keine Laborwerte 
Zwei gleiche Sensore an gleicher Stelle konnen schonmal 2 Grad Unterschied anzeigen.

Geht ja nur darum seine Wassertemperatur ungefähr zu kennen und nach dieser zu regeln.


----------



## Oachkatze (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Austria

Schau jungs hab hier nochmals meine Stats aufgelistet das ihr mal wisst welchen sensor und co 

@narb

also mache ich einen sensor auf den eingang von radi und den anderen auf dem ausgang weil das sind ja immer 2 stück


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

SIeht doch top aus.
Bei dem Schlauch würde ich vlt mal bei Caseking den Mayhems Ultra clear kaufen. Ja, nochmal versandkosten sind blöd, aber der kostet nur 4€/meter und ist ohne weichmacher!

Hats einen bestimmten grund das du den x-flow radi nimmst? Nur aus interesse


----------



## Oachkatze (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> SIeht doch top aus.
> Bei dem Schlauch würde ich vlt mal bei Caseking den Mayhems Ultra clear kaufen. Ja, nochmal versandkosten sind blöd, aber der kostet nur 4€/meter und ist ohne weichmacher!
> 
> Hats einen bestimmten grund das du den x-flow radi nimmst? Nur aus interesse




Alles klar  das hört man gern 

oke ja das wäre jetzt auch nicht so schlimm wenn der schlauch besser ist  nehm ich aufjedenfall den besseren 

Die beschreibung hat mich angetan  ist ja ne neue "Serie" und laut Aqua. soll der nen besseren durchfluss vom luft haben  .. was ja dafür spricht


----------



## Oachkatze (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

was haltet ihr von den Swiftech Apogee XL Wasserkuhler fur Intel & AMD - Black | CPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Austria CPU kühler ?! ..

Den was ich bestellen wollte hat 4-5 wochen lieferzeit.


Sonstige Kofni Warenkorb | Aquatuning Austria


----------



## buxtehude (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

gut + günstig(er):

Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel 1366/1156/1155/1151/1150/775, G1/4 
+ Aquacomputer Backplate für cuplex kryos, Sockel 1366/1156/1155/1150/775 /1151

zu empfehlen sind andere schläuche wie z.b. mayhems ultra clear, tygon norprene (schwarz), primochill lrt advanced (transparent, rot, schwarz) oder ek zmt (schwarz).


----------



## Oachkatze (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

da geällt mir das desgin aber nicht gut .. gfibs da auch was anders in rot ??

mir gehts auch ums desgin will alles gern  rot halten ..

schläuche hat mir ein anderer kollegen schon bei caseking nen link gegeben die werde ich warscheinlich holen


----------



## buxtehude (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

ok, was ist mit der anderen version: Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-2 LT Intel 775,1150,1151,1155,1156,1366,2011 - Plexi Edition


----------



## Oachkatze (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



buxtehude schrieb:


> ok, was ist mit der anderen version: Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-2 LT Intel 775,1150,1151,1155,1156,1366,2011 - Plexi Edition




hast du mit den gerät schon erfahrung gehabt ? .. 
schaut nicht schlecht aus wie ist das mit den Plexi verschluss ist der gut ?


----------



## chischko (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Plexi hat mal grundsätzlich keinen Nachteil gegenüber Stahl in Sachen Dichtigkeit (der O Ring dichtet ja ab, nicht das Gewinde oder so) und/oder Bearbeitungsgüte, jedoch musst Du bei der Montage halt aufpassen, dass Du den Anschluss nicht zu fest rein drehst, da das Acryl springen kann bzw. Risse bekommen kann. Einfach handfest (=ohne Werkzeug) anziehen und gut.


----------



## Oachkatze (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Plexi hat mal grundsätzlich keinen Nachteil gegenüber Stahl in Sachen Dichtigkeit (der O Ring dichtet ja ab, nicht das Gewinde oder so) und/oder Bearbeitungsgüte, jedoch musst Du bei der Montage halt aufpassen, dass Du den Anschluss nicht zu fest rein drehst, da das Acryl springen kann bzw. Risse bekommen kann. Einfach handfest (=ohne Werkzeug) anziehen und gut.



alles klar also würdest du den kühler was der eine kollege geschreiben hat auch verweeden oder ?


----------



## chischko (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Sie bekommen ganz gute Rezensionen aber ich kann keine eigenen Erfahrungen liefern. Ich denke aber schlecht werden die nicht sein.


----------



## Oachkatze (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

ok werd mich da noch ein wenig schlau machen aber danke _ für die unterstüzung


----------



## Oachkatze (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Eine frage mir wurde schon öfters die pumpe hier Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB  12V Pumpe- Ultra Version | Aquatuning Austria empfholen auf youtube und co .. 
Ist da was dran an der pumpe ? oder soll ich bei der jetztigen bleiben ? .. Sparen will ich nicht bei der pumpe sie soll leise und auch gut sein


----------



## chischko (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Wirklich leise waren die Aquastream noch nie. Ich hab eine unter der Ultra (keine Ahnung wie die Version heißt!) gehabt und ziemlich schnell wieder raus geschmissen. 
Hab die Ultra nun nie live erlebt aber was man so hört hat sich an der Mechnik nix geändert nur nen paar mehr oder weniger nützliche Feautres der Software haben sich geändert 
Du kannst deine jetzige Wahl durchaus behalten oder gleich ne D5 nehmen. Wurde Dir ja schon öfters empfohlen.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Die technischen Gimmicks der AS Pumpen sind ohne Zweifel klasse, wenn man ein aquaero hat aber ebenso überflüssig, weil ein aquaero alles noch besser kann.

Die Pumpe an sich ist die alte Eheim Aquarium-Pumpe. Diese läuft robust und vermutlich bin in alle Ewigkeit. Aber die Geräuschemmission finde ich..entschuldige...zum kotzen. Messtechnisch ist sie zwar sehr leise (reine dBa), aber diese unterschwellige tiefe Brummen, die starken Vibrationen sind echt fürchterlich - in meinen Ohren, das empfindet jeder anders. Ich finde die D5 tausend mal besser und auch die DDC!
Außerdem ist die AS groß und hässlich


----------



## Oachkatze (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Alles klar dann bleib ich lieber bei meiner DDC310 pumpe  
in youtube wird die halt immer hoch gelobt  aber eben ich will echt was leises haben


----------



## sok904 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die technischen Gimmicks der AS Pumpen sind ohne Zweifel klasse, wenn man ein aquaero hat aber ebenso überflüssig, weil ein aquaero alles noch besser kann.
> 
> Die Pumpe an sich ist die alte Eheim Aquarium-Pumpe. Diese läuft robust und vermutlich bin in alle Ewigkeit. Aber die Geräuschemmission finde ich..entschuldige...zum kotzen. Messtechnisch ist sie zwar sehr leise (reine dBa), aber diese unterschwellige tiefe Brummen, die starken Vibrationen sind echt fürchterlich - in meinen Ohren, das empfindet jeder anders. Ich finde die D5 tausend mal besser und auch die DDC!
> Außerdem ist die AS groß und hässlich



Groß und hässlich sind wirklich die einzigen Worte die diese Pumpe beschreiben können


----------



## Oachkatze (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



sok904 schrieb:


> Groß und hässlich sind wirklich die einzigen Worte die diese Pumpe beschreiben können



hatt aber nette feauters  muss man schon sagen


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> hatt aber nette feauters  muss man schon sagen



Die ein aquaero alle genauso kann und noch besser.
Die Lüftersteuerung an der AS ist eigentlich ein Witz, da da kaum Saft rauskommt.

Das einzig sinnvolle Feature ist imo der Tempsensor...den bekommst für 8€ und kannstihn Variable positionieren ^^


----------



## Oachkatze (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die ein aquaero alle genauso kann und noch besser.
> Die Lüftersteuerung an der AS ist eigentlich ein Witz, da da kaum Saft rauskommt.
> 
> Das einzig sinnvolle Feature ist imo der Tempsensor...den bekommst für 8€ und kannstihn Variable positionieren ^^



ja stimmbt auch wieder  

Aber sonst pumpentechnisch kann ich die DDC310 drin lassen ? will echt kein müll kaufen .. ich tus ja für silent

ahja und schlauch habe ich schon bestellt bei caseking was du mir vorgeschlagen hast :


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ja die DDC310 ist top.
Mein Favorit ist die D5 (VPP655 von alphacool, oder von aquacopmuter), für mich die optimale Balance aus Leistung und Lautstärke.  Die gibt es als manuelle Variante mit Drehregler hinten (einmal einstellen und vergessen  ) oder mit PWM für Leute die gerne mit der Reglung spielen und experimentieren.Möchte man sie am aquaero regeln braucht man die die D5 von aquacomputer, da die PWM Variante anderer Hersteller nur übers Mainboard geregelt werden kann.

Für die D5 gibts natürlich auch diverse Tops, entweder direkt mit AGB oder freistehend...wie man mag. Auf jeden Fall reicht das Teil auf Stufe 2 für jeden normalen Loop und ist dabei in meinen Ohren unhörbar.

Ist im Endeffekt aber deine Entscheidung


----------



## Nachty (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Die AS ist nur ne klumpige Pumpe hab meine schon ausm Fenster geworfen, die kann man nicht leise bekommen, selbst an Seilen hört man die


----------



## Oachkatze (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Nachty schrieb:


> Die AS ist nur ne klumpige Pumpe hab meine schon ausm Fenster geworfen, die kann man nicht leise bekommen, selbst an Seilen hört man die



ohh oke dann lass ich die finger von den mal  




Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ja die DDC310 ist top.
> Mein Favorit ist die D5 (VPP655 von alphacool, oder von aquacopmuter), für mich die optimale Balance aus Leistung und Lautstärke.  Die gibt es als manuelle Variante mit Drehregler hinten (einmal einstellen und vergessen  ) oder mit PWM für Leute die gerne mit der Reglung spielen und experimentieren.Möchte man sie am aquaero regeln braucht man die die D5 von aquacomputer, da die PWM Variante anderer Hersteller nur übers Mainboard geregelt werden kann.
> 
> Für die D5 gibts natürlich auch diverse Tops, entweder direkt mit AGB oder freistehend...wie man mag. Auf jeden Fall reicht das Teil auf Stufe 2 für jeden normalen Loop und ist dabei in meinen Ohren unhörbar.
> ...




Alles klar dann lass ich mal die DDC310 drin die gefällt mir optisch mit den Plexi sehr gut 

wo bekomme ich eigendlich so einen 24-Pin ATX - Überbrückungsstecker her ? AT find ich nix :O und amazon bezahl ich da 6 euro mit versand


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Phobya ATX-Uberbruckungsstecker (24 Pin) - Schwarz | Zubehor / Ersatzteile | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

alternativ, büroklammer, wenn du dich traust^^


----------



## kC0pter (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Phobya ATX-Uberbruckungsstecker (24 Pin) - Schwarz | Zubehor / Ersatzteile | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> alternativ, büroklammer, wenn du dich traust^^


Oder einen einfachen Draht, wie er in Steckdosen oder generell Kabeln zu finden ist .


----------



## Oachkatze (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Phobya ATX-Uberbruckungsstecker (24 Pin) - Schwarz | Zubehor / Ersatzteile | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> alternativ, büroklammer, wenn du dich traust^^



Gewaltig  danke ich habs irgendwie nicht gefunden  

ja ich mach das lieber mit den stecker  bin ich auf der sicheren seite  


Ahja und  beim ablassventiel habe ich noch eine frage  .. da bin ich noch nicht so schlau geworden .. 

Logischerweiße werde ich das im kreislauf ganz unten hin machen das Ventiel. aber wie lass ich das wasser dann aus ? Weil wenn ich die schraube auf mache fang das ja gleich fließen an .. dann steht ja mein case in wasser  
und wie mache ich das ich das ganze wasser raus bekomme ? muss ich ja die pumpe sarten und die darf ja keine luft schlucken das ist ja auch irgendwie nicht möglich oder ?


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

könntest ein T-Stück nehmen und da einen kugelhahn samt Anschluss dran machen. zum ablassen kannst dann ein Stück schlauch dran machen, hahn aufdrehen und dadurch das wasser gezielt ablassen.

Allerdings hab ich bis jetzt selbst bedauerlicherweise keine Ablassvorrichtung, also soll dir das besser jemand anders erklären^^


----------



## Nachty (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Die Pumpe bleibt schön aus beim ablassen, das muss von alleine raus laufen!


----------



## Oachkatze (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> könntest ein T-Stück nehmen und da einen kugelhahn samt Anschluss dran machen. zum ablassen kannst dann ein Stück schlauch dran machen, hahn aufdrehen und dadurch das wasser gezielt ablassen.
> 
> Allerdings hab ich bis jetzt selbst bedauerlicherweise keine Ablassvorrichtung, also soll dir das besser jemand anders erklären^^



hahah oke wie tust du dann ? 



Nachty schrieb:


> Die Pumpe bleibt schön aus beim ablassen, das muss von alleine raus laufen!



oke ja das ist mit einen Han oder ich habe aber so was : Koolance 13/1 mm Ablasshahn G1/4 (ID 3/8" OD 1/2") | Kugelhahne / Ventile | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Austria

hast du dies direkt beim radi drin oder ?


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ich zieh irgendwo den Schlauch ab und stell eine Schüssel drunter und jedes mal ärgere ich mich, dass ich keinen richtigen Ablass habe 

Ist das nächste auf meiner Liste. Ich dachte an sowas.

T-Stück
Alphacool HF Anschlussterminal TEE T-Stuck Rund G1/4 - Deep Black | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Austria

Sich gegenüberliegend zwei normale Fittinge wo Schlauch und der gesamte Kreislauf dran ist. An das andere Stückt mit einem Doppelnippel ein Kugelhahn dran, an diesem wieder ein Fitting.

An diesen Fitting kann man einen Schlauch stecken und wenn man den Hahn öffnet fließt, hoffentlich, das Wasser raus...so dachte ich mir das.


----------



## Oachkatze (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

wäre auch keine blöde idee ..  

das wäre glaub ich am besten das so zu regeln .. dann ist das eine 5 min arbeit und das wasser ist drausen würde ich sagen

aber ein problem habe ich ja immer .. wenn ich zb die Grak raustun will .. dann habe ich ja ein problem weil das wass wird nicht zu 100 drausen sen dann mach ich ja mein mainboard nass wie geh ich den da vor ?


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Tjao das ist immer so ne sache....das wasser soweit es geht rausmachen...vorsichtig arbeiten...viel Zewa bereithalten.

Wenn du jemand bist der sehr viel wechselt -> Schnellkupplungen. Kosten viel Geld aber einfacher gehts nicht


----------



## Oachkatze (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

ja aber wie würdest du dann tun wenn du ein neues motherboard bekommst oder ne neue Grak ?! 

Weißt ja eh 1151 sockel ist on tour und die Neue Pascal von Nvidia ist auch langsam aber sicher am kommen da wird bestimmt blad vilt mal was geändert 

jaa die sind mir too much teuer  

mir ist nur wichtig das ich keine komponenten beschädige mit wasser und co  wenn ich weiß wie dann ist das ja kein thema aber zurzeit hahah glaub ich wäre mein case unter wasser


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ich arbeite meistens mit Stöpseln. Also was soweit es geht raus und wenn die Schläuche bis auf kleine Reste leer sein steckt ich Silikonstopfen rein.


----------



## Oachkatze (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

hört sich gut an ja .. aber wenn ich die grak ausbaue .. muss ich ja 2 schläuche amontieren und da wird es blöd wenn ich beim radi den schlauch abnehmen weil dann glaub ich kommt mir das wassser entgegen


----------



## Oachkatze (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Mal ne frage  

Was ist den so der richtwert von temparatur was die Wakü haben darf ?!

Der warenkorb was auf dem weg zu mir ist 

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Austria

2 radis je 4xx und 2xx


----------



## sok904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Die Temperatur einer WaKü limitiert das Bauteil, welches am wenigsten Hitze verträgt. Meistens ist das wohl die Pumpe mit 60 Grad. Verschiedene Dichtungen vertragen auch nicht so viel und werden undicht ab einer bestimmten Temperatur. Dazu kommt noch die verringerte Lebensdauer von anderen Bauteilen bei dauerhaft erhöhter Temperatur wie z.B. die Schläuche. Je nach Anschluss, kann es auch zu Undichtigkeiten kommen, da die Schläuche sich bei zu großer Wärme ausdehnen und von Schlauchtüllen rutschen können.
Generell werden die meisten wohl so eine Temperatur im Bereich von 30-40 Grad haben unter Last. Wobei 40 Grad Wassertemp. schon ziemlich hoch ist finde ich persönlich.


----------



## Oachkatze (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



sok904 schrieb:


> Die Temperatur einer WaKü limitiert das Bauteil, welches am wenigsten Hitze verträgt. Meistens ist das wohl die Pumpe mit 60 Grad. Verschiedene Dichtungen vertragen auch nicht so viel und werden undicht ab einer bestimmten Temperatur. Dazu kommt noch die verringerte Lebensdauer von anderen Bauteilen bei dauerhaft erhöhter Temperatur wie z.B. die Schläuche. Je nach Anschluss, kann es auch zu Undichtigkeiten kommen, da die Schläuche sich bei zu großer Wärme ausdehnen und von Schlauchtüllen rutschen können.
> Generell werden die meisten wohl so eine Temperatur im Bereich von 30-40 Grad haben unter Last. Wobei 40 Grad Wassertemp. schon ziemlich hoch ist finde ich persönlich.



Oke ja weiß die luete hier im Forum meinen die 4790 k CPU ist sehr schwer kalt zu kriegen.
also 30 grad ist so normal temp .. was mach ich wenn es über die 40 geht ? ..

was haben dann die komponenten für wärme ca bei dir ?


----------



## Nachty (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Naja für mich sag ich mal ab 38° C  aufwärts im Sommer find ichs nicht mehr so lustig, kommt halt drauf an welche was alles gekühlt werden soll!


----------



## chischko (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Die GPU wird bei mir nicht über 55°C warm und die CPU kann bei Spitzen schon mal 75°C kurz erreichen. 
Meine Wassertemp kommt kaum über 35°C mit nem MoRa. 
Mit deinen Komponenten denke ich kommste auf ca. 45°C Wassertemp was durchaus noch OK ist.


----------



## sok904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> Oke ja weiß die luete hier im Forum meinen die 4790 k CPU ist sehr schwer kalt zu kriegen.
> also 30 grad ist so normal temp .. was mach ich wenn es über die 40 geht ? ..
> 
> was haben dann die komponenten für wärme ca bei dir ?



Ich bin kein Maßstab 
Hab nen alten Phenom II x4 955BE, auf 1,4 Volt laufen. Meine Wassertemp liegt meist so bei 28-32 Grad. Also jetzt im Winter.
Der wichtigere Wert ist sowieso der Delta T Wert von Luft zu Wasser. Also dem Verhältnis zwischen Raum und Wassertemperatur. Je mehr Radiatorfläche du hast desto bessere Werte kannst du hier erreichen. Meiner liegt bei ungefähr 6-8 K unter Last.
Dazu kommt der Delta T Wasser zu CPU. Der liegt bei mir etwa bei 15-17 K.
Ergibt etwa eine Temp von 50 Grad. Wenn du so Späße wie Prime95 machst, kannst du nochmal 10 Grad drauf rechnen. Dann geht aber auch die Wassertemp locker in Richtung 40 Grad bei mir.

Mit deinem Setup bezweifel ich sehr das du 40 Grad Wassertemp unter normalen Umständen sehen wirst. Außer du machst extrem OC. Falls doch ist etwas mit deinem Setup nicht in Ordnung. Lüfter zu langsam, schlecht entlüftet usw. usw.


----------



## sok904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Die GPU wird bei mir nicht über 55°C warm und die CPU kann bei Spitzen schon mal 75°C kurz erreichen.
> Meine Wassertemp kommt kaum über 35°C mit nem MoRa.
> Mit deinen Komponenten denke ich kommste auf ca. 45°C Wassertemp was durchaus noch OK ist.



Ernsthaft jetzt?
Hab da keine Erfahrung mit Intel CPUs hab schon immer nur AMD gehabt. Sind die so Hardcore?


----------



## Oachkatze (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

ahh oke die CPU doch noch so weit oben was mich aber wundert eigendlich oder ? 

ja aber das heißt ja im sommer noch wärmer oder chischko ? ist das dann schon noch im grünen bereich ? .. 

ab wann muss ich sagen "HALT STOP" jetzt dreh ich die lüfter rauf ? auf 100%


----------



## Oachkatze (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



sok904 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Maßstab
> Hab nen alten Phenom II x4 955BE, auf 1,4 Volt laufen. Meine Wassertemp liegt meist so bei 28-32 Grad. Also jetzt im Winter.
> Der wichtigere Wert ist sowieso der Delta T Wert von Luft zu Wasser. Also dem Verhältnis zwischen Raum und Wassertemperatur. Je mehr Radiatorfläche du hast desto bessere Werte kannst du hier erreichen. Meiner liegt bei ungefähr 6-8 K unter Last.
> 
> Mit deinem Setup bezweifel ich sehr das du 40 Grad Wassertemp unter normalen Umständen sehen wirst. Außer du machst extrem OC. Falls doch ist etwas mit deinem Setup nicht in Ordnung. Lüfter zu langsam, schlecht entlüftet usw. usw.



NEEE OC hab ich noch nicht im sinn vilt später dann zurzeit läuft alles ab werk so wie es laufen soll
also würde das mit meinen komponenten schon in den grünen bereich kommen oder ?


----------



## Nachty (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Nur nicht so viel Volt auf die CPU geben, der Graka kannst Max übertakten^^


----------



## Oachkatze (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Nachty schrieb:


> Nur nicht so viel Volt auf die CPU geben, der Graka kannst Max übertakten^^



ich hab letztes eh mal von der CPU nen screen gemacht ich fahr standart (ohn OC) mit 1,2 V


----------



## sok904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig gelesen habe, hat die _4790 k, 88 Watt TDP, wie soll man denn da nicht unter 40 Grad bleiben können? Oder hab ich gerad nen Brett vorm Kopf?
_


----------



## Nachty (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> ich hab letztes eh mal von der CPU nen screen gemacht ich fahr standart (ohn OC) mit 1,2 V



Da kannst versuchen mit der Spannung weiter runter zukommen, bei gleichem Takt natürlich 

Nach 3 Std. zocken Tomb Raider läuft alles Fruchtig ^^


----------



## Oachkatze (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



sok904 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig gelesen habe, hat die _4790 k, 88 Watt TDP, wie soll man denn da nicht unter 40 Grad bleiben können? Oder hab ich gerad nen Brett vorm Kopf?
> _



Frag mich auch nicht ich weiß nur das es bei der Lufkü schwierig ist den prozessor zu kühlen .. darum auch wakü 




Nachty schrieb:


> Da kannst versuchen mit der Spannung weiter runter zukommen, bei gleichem Takt natürlich
> 
> Nach 3 Std. zocken Tomb Raider läuft alles Fruchtig ^^



Wie geht das ? wie gesagt ich hab mit OC noch wenig zu tun gehabt .. ich bau das ein und das soll laufen und wenn er mir zu schwach wird .. dann unternehme ich was  

schöner scrren mit gutem Grad  was ist bei dir die wassertemp ?


----------



## Nachty (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Jo, bau erstmal ein und schau was passiert




WasserTemp. ganz unten!


----------



## Oachkatze (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Nachty schrieb:


> Jo, bau erstmal ein und schau was passiert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wieviel radis hast du drin ?


----------



## Nachty (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

2 Stück^^


----------



## Oachkatze (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Nachty schrieb:


> 2 Stück^^


Zu je ?


----------



## FabianHD (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Noch ne Ergänzung zum Warenkorb.
Kauf dir noch den Passivkühler für die Aquaero 5-> Aquacomputer Passivkuhler fur aquaero 5 (neue Version 2�mm hoch) | Steuergerate Zubehor | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Austria


----------



## Oachkatze (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

wieso das den ? wird das ding so heiß oder wie ? wo schruabt man das gerät den rein ?


----------



## Nachty (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> Zu je ?



480er


----------



## Oachkatze (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Nachty schrieb:


> 480er



2x 480er o.O oke


----------



## sok904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> wieso das den ? wird das ding so heiß oder wie ? wo schruabt man das gerät den rein ?



Das kommt drauf an. Wenn du an jeden Ausgang 2 drei Pin Lüfter hängst und die dann auf 40% Leistung laufen, kann das Aquaero schon ganz schön heiß werden.
Die Wandler müssen ja die 12V abfangen und geben nur so viel der Leistung weiter wie du eingestellt hast. Der Rest wird in Wärme umgewandelt. Um die abzuführen, ist der Passivkühler schon sinnvoll. Allerdings nur wenn du das Aquaero dann auch in einem Luftstrom platzierst, sonst bringt der Passiv Kühler auch nicht viel.
Der Passivkühler wird aufgeschraubt glaub ich. Von unten. Schrauben sind wohl dabei.


----------



## Oachkatze (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



sok904 schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an. Wenn du an jeden Ausgang 2 drei Pin Lüfter hängst und die dann auf 40% Leistung laufen, kann das Aquaero schon ganz schön heiß werden.
> Die Wandler müssen ja die 12V abfangen und geben nur so viel der Leistung weiter wie du eingestellt hast. Der Rest wird in Wärme umgewandelt. Um die abzuführen, ist der Passivkühler schon sinnvoll. Allerdings nur wenn du das Aquaero dann auch in einem Luftstrom platzierst, sonst bringt der Passiv Kühler auch nicht viel.
> Der Passivkühler wird aufgeschraubt glaub ich. Von unten. Schrauben sind wohl dabei.




Ich werde insgesamt bei den PWM anschluss einen Y kabel dran hängen und 5 lüfter drauf anschließen

Akasa AK-CBFA 7-45 Flexa FP5S PWM-Splitterkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

für 2 radis logischerweißes .. die anderen (front und backlüfter werden normal 3 pin angeschlossen am mainboard  ..

ich könte das aquaero in der nähe des front lüfter platzieren dann könnte ich so ein kühler verwenden WENN notwendig halt


----------



## sok904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Wenn du nur PWM Lüfter dran anschließt brauchst du kein Passivkühler.
Ich selbst hab 2 PWM Lüfter dran und 5x3Pin. Komme im Normalbetrieb auf 45-50 Grad.


----------



## Oachkatze (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



sok904 schrieb:


> Wenn du nur PWM Lüfter dran anschließt brauchst du kein Passivkühler.
> Ich selbst hab 2 PWM Lüfter dran und 5x3Pin. Komme im Normalbetrieb auf 45-50 Grad.



nöö ich werde die radis mit nen PWM steuern das die autmoatisch hoch fahren wenn es warm wird  

den Front und back lüfter werde ich ans board hängen die sollen einfach drehn und gut ist  ..

sonst habe ich noch ne 2 lüftersteuerung bei mein Luxe case da kann ich auch meine Front und back anschließen


----------



## Oachkatze (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Jetzt habe ich mal ne frage man hört oder ließt immer wieder über sogenannte Shroud(oder wie man das schreibt) sind die notwendig oder eher nicht so ?


----------



## sok904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Zu diesem Thema sei dir dieser Artikel von Narbennarr ans Herz gelegt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...rzbericht-shrouds-bringen-die-vorkammern.html


----------



## Oachkatze (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Super schau ich mir gleich mal an  

du ne frage ich glaub ich sitze ein wenig auf der leitung ich habe ja die AeroCool Dead Silence Red Edition 140mm (EN51615) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich lüfter gekauft und möchte das mit den Akasa AK-CBFA 7-45 Flexa FP5S PWM-Splitterkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor auf meiner lüftersteuerung anschließen. aber das geht ja irgendwie nicht oder ? da die ja nur 3 pin sind und das ist für PWM lüfter ausgelegt oder denk ich jetzt falsch ? 

kann ich die dann schon drosseln?!


----------



## Oachkatze (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

oder brauch ich den verteiler gar nicht wenn ich mit der Lüftersteuerung 3 Pin rein fahre ?! hää kapiers gerade voll nicht hahaha


----------



## sok904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Nö siehst du komplett richtig. Du kannst zwar die Lüfter an das Kabel anschließen, allerdings werden diese dann permanent mit 12V betrieben, also Höchstleistung. Die Lüfter kannst du z.B. direkt an das Aquaero anschließen und dann mithilfe der Regler einstellen. Dabei tritt allerdings dann das Temp Problem auf welches ich vorhin angesprochen habe. Bei 5 Lüftern sollte das aber nicht so dramatisch sein.
Wenn du PWM Lüfter suchst, achte auf den 4 Pin Anschluss. Ist bei GZ auch Filterbar wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Guckst du hier: Lüfter mit Anschluss: 4-Pin PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Oachkatze (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



sok904 schrieb:


> Nö siehst du komplett richtig. Du kannst zwar die Lüfter an das Kabel anschließen, allerdings werden diese dann permanent mit 12V betrieben, also Höchstleistung. Die Lüfter kannst du z.B. direkt an das Aquaero anschließen und dann mithilfe der Regler einstellen. Dabei tritt allerdings dann das Temp Problem auf welches ich vorhin angesprochen habe. Bei 5 Lüftern sollte das aber nicht so dramatisch sein.
> Wenn du PWM Lüfter suchst, achte auf den 4 Pin Anschluss. Ist bei GZ auch Filterbar wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> Guckst du hier: Lüfter mit Anschluss: 4-Pin PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich



Jaaa kann ich das kabel mit beim aqua in den PWM schnitstelle stecken?! und dorch den SATA würde die leds immer 100% leuchten
Also müsste ich den Lüfter nicht zurückschicken ?! weil ich möchte nicht das die mit 1200rpm dauer laufen.. 
also würde ich das kabel was ich da gepostet habe nicht benötigen ? ..
5 lüfter sollte dann noch passen ohne kühler ?
aber dann werde ich probelme haben mit den LEDS schätz ich mal ? wenn ich mit der leistung runter fahre das die leds nur schwach leuchten


----------



## sok904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r ca 300-400 euro*



Oachkatze schrieb:


> Jaaa kann ich das kabel mit beim aqua in den PWM schnitstelle stecken?! und dorch den SATA würde die leds immer 100% leuchten



richtig



Oachkatze schrieb:


> Also müsste ich den Lüfter nicht zurückschicken ?! weil ich möchte nicht das die mit 1200rpm dauer laufen..



Wenn du die Lüfter mit dem Kabel anschließt laufen sie permanent auf 1200 rpm. 



Oachkatze schrieb:


> also würde ich das kabel was ich da gepostet habe nicht benötigen ? ..



richtig da brauchst du dann so welche. 3-Pin Y-Kabel
Ich würde dir empfehlen nicht mehr als zwei oder drei Lüfter an einen Ausgang zu hängen. Oder du holst dir den Passivkühler.



Oachkatze schrieb:


> 5 lüfter sollte dann noch passen ohne kühler ?



siehe oben



Oachkatze schrieb:


> aber dann werde ich probelme haben mit den LEDS schätz ich mal ? wenn ich mit der leistung runter fahre das die leds nur schwach leuchten



dit wes ick nich


----------



## sok904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ich persönlich würde dir empfehlen eher PWM Lüfter zu holen, aber wenn du die jetzt schon da hast ist natürlich blöd mit dem zurückschicken und so. Außerdem ist die Auswahl an guten PWM Lüftern mit LED nicht so groß fürchte ich.


----------



## Oachkatze (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r ca 300-400 euro*



sok904 schrieb:


> richtig
> 
> Oke also das kabel zurück
> 
> ...




Oke alles klar über den normalen 3pin stecker könnte ich die lüfter auf die Temp drosseln ..  

PWM ist da schon die schönere Lösung schätze ich mal. 
Gibt es PWM lüfter was in rot leuchten ?! hab schon gesucht finde aber keinen guten für die Radis was leiße sind.

Oder was würdest du an meiner stelle machen ?!


----------



## sok904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

tja das ist echt ein Problem 

Lüfter mit Anschluss: 4-Pin PWM, Besonderheiten: mit LED Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hab hier mal den geizhals gefiltert, was es so gibt. Enermax ist an sich nicht schlecht. Aber ich kann dir da keine Empfehlung aussprechen, da ich keine LED Lüfter benutze. Die eleganteste Lösung ist wohl nene guten PWM Lüfter kaufen und selbst mit LED ausrüsten. Das kostet aber natürlich mehr und ist aufwendiger. Dafür hast du dann natürlich nen sehr guten PWM Lüfter. (Noctua z.B.) mit der Beleuchtung in deiner Wunschfarbe.

Da du aber schon Lüfter hast, würde ich die erstmal behalten und testen wie es mit der Steuerung ist. Vielleicht funktionieren ja die LEDs trotzdem gut. Kann dir da leider nichts zu sagen, hab keine Ahnung wie die sich bei schwankender Leistung verhalten. Entweder du googelst mal oder es gibt hier jemanden der dir diese Frage beantworten kann. Sonst bleibt dir nur ausprobieren.


----------



## Oachkatze (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ja noctua gefällt mir von der Geräusch etnstehung sehr gut aber die farbe Braun ist halt echt stechend :O

ja ich weiß es leider auch nicht ich mach mal ein thema bei den Lüftern auf vilt weiß da jemand bescheid. 
naja was ich vorhin gelesen habe können die meisten Boards heutzutage die Lüfter mit 3 pin auch schon easy cheesy steuern. 
ja ich meine wenn sie nur ein wenig leuchte ist auch oke aber ich hab halt schon angst das die lüftersteuerung eingeht oder sonstiges ..


----------



## Oachkatze (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



sok904 schrieb:


> tja das ist echt ein Problem
> 
> Lüfter mit Anschluss: 4-Pin PWM, Besonderheiten: mit LED Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...





wäre das dass gleiche kabel oder ? Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 3x 3Pin Molex 6 cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Austria
dann nehm ich 2 von denen und gut ist


----------



## Nachty (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Und den Kühler nicht vergessen die Noctuas bekommst auch in schwarz bei caseking

Noctua NF-F12 PWM Linus Tech Tips Edition Lufter - 12 mm

Noctua NF-A14 PWM Linus Tech Tips Edition Lufter - 14 mm


----------



## buxtehude (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

der preis ist ja mal heftig


----------



## Oachkatze (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Kühler liegen schon zhause 5 stück zu je 140mm 


Aerocool DS Edition Lufter 14  mm rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Wurde mir empfholen ..


----------



## buxtehude (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

sind auch nicht schlechte lüfter. werden vollkommen genügen


----------



## Oachkatze (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



buxtehude schrieb:


> sind auch nicht schlechte lüfter. werden vollkommen genügen



Joa ich denke auch schauen auch gut aus  oben bei den 420 und bei 280mm past das glaub ich sehr gut  
ich hoff die kann ich gut steuern über das aqua stuergerät


----------



## sok904 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Das Aquaero ist nicht umsonst der Ferrari unter den WaKü Steuergeräten. Kannst mithilfe der entsprechenden Anschlüsse und Bauteile so ziemlich alles steuern was du willst. Die Lüfter sind dabei das einfachste.


----------



## Oachkatze (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Hahaha oke  Ja ich nehmem mir jetzt so ein Y stecker für 3 . 2 mal und steck das mal am aquaro und hoffe das ding wird nicht zu hei? :O

Programmtechnisch liegt da schon alles dabei ?


----------



## sok904 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Du meinst die Aquasuite? Die kannst du bei Aqua Computer auf der Internetseite runter laden. Installieren und dann einrichten. Das kann ein bisschen dauern. Der Funktionsumfang ist beim ersten mal etwas unübersichtlich, aber wenn man sich ein wenig damit auseinandergesetzt hat ist es ne coole Sache.

Das mit der Hitzeentwicklung ist schwer einzuschätzen, aber das Aquaero hat Temp.-Sensoren die dir anzeigen wie hoch die Temperatur ist. Alles unter 90 Grad ist unkritisch. Falls es tatsächlich zu heiß werden sollte kannst du ja über den Passivkühler nachdenken.


----------



## Oachkatze (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Kann ich mir das Aquasuite ohne Controler auch schon anschauen oder sehe ich da nicht so viel ?! Das ich mich jetzt schon ein wenig beschäftige mit den Thema 

Ahh oke ist da intern ein Sensor int. das ist super


----------



## sok904 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ohne das Aquaero die Aquasuite installieren? Ja klar kannst du machen. Bin mir nicht sicher was du dann da siehst. Ich denke mal nicht viel. Hab ich selbst nicht ausprobiert aber kannst du ja mal machen.


----------



## Oachkatze (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

JA das ich ungefähr weiß wie und was zum einstellen ist  .. 

du eine frage ich montier ja einen radi am boden -240 da muss ich ja das "Pull" für den lüfter anwenden merkt man da nen krassen wärme unterschied oder ist das gleich ob man push oder pull macht?


----------



## sok904 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Wie bei den meisten deiner Fragen muss ich mit "Kommt drauf an" antworten. Bei den meisten Setups wirst du zwischen Push und Pull kaum einen Unterschied merken. Der Unterschied ist zwar messbar ist aber vernachlässigbar. Das allerdings in Abhängigkeit von den Lüftern. Es gibt Lüfter die kein Pull können z.B. Der zweite Punkt ist die Lautstärke die die Lüfter entwickeln. Gerade bei Pull ist es wohl so, dass einige Lüfter nervige Geräusche verursachen können. Die Eloops sind da wohl so ein Kandidat den das betrifft.

Aber wie kommst du darauf das du Pull machen musst? Du kannst doch die Lüfter unter den Radiator legen und dann von unten durch das Gehäuse befestigen. Dann hast du an der Stelle auch Push. Nur dass dann halt die Lüfter unter dem Radiator sind und man sie nicht mehr sieht.


----------



## Oachkatze (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

oke ja hast recht ich hatte gerade einen denkfehler  . das geht ja auch.
ja mir ist halt echt sehr wichtig das man mein pc nicht mehr hört oder halt nur ein ganz bischen die fans vilt  .. also wäre Push das beste eigendlich mit shrouds halt  ?! aber eben wie du gesagt hast wirds drauf ankommen


----------



## Oachkatze (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

ahja neues netzteil hab ich mir auch geholt was mir geraten worde ist  alte habe ich noch gut verkaufen können


----------



## h0nk (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Und wenn Du jetzt noch anfängst mal selber Produktbeschreibungen zu lesen (und zu verstehen) und nicht alles vorgekaut hier haben möchtest, wirds ggf. auch was mit der WaKü 
Wobei ich pers. glaube, dass wenn man so wenig Ahnung hat, man dies lieber machen lassen sollte.


----------



## Oachkatze (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



h0nk schrieb:


> Und wenn Du jetzt noch anfängst mal selber Produktbeschreibungen zu lesen (und zu verstehen) und nicht alles vorgekaut hier haben möchtest, wirds ggf. auch was mit der WaKü
> Wobei ich pers. glaube, dass wenn man so wenig Ahnung hat, man dies lieber machen lassen sollte.



Was soll das jetzt heißen ?! Ich habe PC zusammengeabut da warst du warscheinlich noch in den WIndeln. 
Leider noch nie eine wakü und meine komponenten sind halt nicht so billig wie ne 970 gtx zb oder nen alten i7 2400.. da mach ich mich halt lieber zu 100% schlau und bin mir sicher ich mach nix falsch und es läuft anstatt ich habe 80%erfahrung und ich kann aus mein case ein aquarium machen. 

Ahnung habe ich mehr im PC bereich wie du mein freund glaub mir  nur im wakü muss ich mich noch auffrischen. 
Bezgl. des netzteils war es ein fehlkauf geb ich erlich zu aber das kann jeden mal passieren im eifer des gefechts


----------



## h0nk (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Naja deswegen bin ich der Meinung, dass Du deine Fragen grösstenteils selber haettest beantworten können, indem du die Einsteigerthreads, Grundlagen und anderen Kaufthreads einfach mal liest.
Die sind ziemlich übersichtlich und gut - ich hab genauso angefangen und sicherlich auch Fragen gehabt, aber nicht über nen 37 Seiten Thread 
Und das Netzteil ist nur eine Sache, neben den ganzen Anderen(Aquaero, Lüfter, Kabel, Radiatorengrösse etc), die in mir das Gefühl erwecken, dass Du dahingehend zu unsicher bist bzw.  auch zu wenig Ahnung hast, Du dir diese aber auch nicht anliest.
Mit 1Std. Zeitaufwand hättest Du schon genug Infos zu dem Thema lesen können - gerade wenn man soviel Ahnung von PCs hat wie Du


----------



## sok904 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Immer locker bleiben. Der Thread hat wenn jemand die Volltextsuche des Forums benutzt, sicher einiges zu bieten für die Grundlagen einer WaKü. Und so lange jemand auf die Fragen antwortet kann der TE doch weiter seine Fragen stellen.

Also von daher kein Stress und so.


----------



## Oachkatze (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



sok904 schrieb:


> Immer locker bleiben. Der Thread hat wenn jemand die Volltextsuche des Forums benutzt, sicher einiges zu bieten für die Grundlagen einer WaKü. Und so lange jemand auf die Fragen antwortet kann der TE doch weiter seine Fragen stellen.
> 
> Also von daher kein Stress und so.



Ja darum dank ich auch jeden ! Der was mir behilfichlich ist ! Nicht jeder will die gleiche wakü. Sonst würde sie ja nich custom wakü heissen oder ? 
Und man tut sich halt schwer immer alles rauszusuchen wenn jemand die antwort in die hosentasche hat. Jeder mensch ist anders andere verstehn die antwort gleich (wie in forum oft so ist ) und ander brauchen halt ein paar nachfragen darum auch das TE. 
Ich bin in kein anderem forum aktiv da ich selber die sachen aus google raussuche. Aber eben wakü ist halt ne teuere sache wo echt viel passieren kann.


----------



## SpatteL (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ich mache WaKü Beratung eigentlich ganz gerne, aber hier lese ich ja auch nur noch mit, da mir die Fragen des TE zum Teil einfach zu blöd sind (oder schon beantwortet sind).



Oachkatze schrieb:


> Kann ich mir das Aquasuite ohne Controler auch  schon anschauen oder sehe ich da nicht so viel ?!


Einfach mal herunterladen, installieren und selber testen!?

Das mit dem lesen von Produktbeschreibungen habe ich hier ja auch schon mal geschrieben.

Dazu kommen immer wieder Doppelposts, man kann (und soll) Beiträge auch bearbeiten!


			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *2.6 Sonstiges*
> (...)
> 
> 
> ...


Als Mod hätte ich dir schon längst eine Verwarnung rein geknallt.

Jeder hat mal seine erste WaKü gebaut aber (zum Glück) haben nicht alle so viele (z.T. mMn sinnlose) Fragen gestellt.
Da waren sicher auch viele dabei mit noch teurerer Hardware dabei.

Mein eigener Beratungsthread hatte damals, 2009, 5 Antworten und ich hatte alles was ich brauchte. Habe mich allerdings selber vorher ein paar Wochen intensiv mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt.
Gut, aquaero kam bei mir erst etwas später dazu, war aber eher ein spontan Kauf und ich habe mich dann damit beschäftigt, als ich es hatte.
Hatte aber durch die aquastream XT schon etwas Erfahrung mit der aquasuite. Wobei die alte aquasuite 4.72.00 noch wesentlich unübersichtlicher war als es die neue seit 2014 ist.

Vieles erschließt sich dann auch ganz logisch, wenn man beim zusammenbauen bzw. ausprobieren ist(aquasuite).

MfG


----------



## Oachkatze (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Wisst ihr was

Von mir hört ihr nichts mehr -.- was soll den das hier .. hier wird man blöd dargestellt weil man was fragt weil man sich vilt mit Wakü nicht so gut auskennt .. da fragt man halt dann 2-3 mal das gleiche -..- VILT habe ich es nicht verstanden ..

UND wenn du vilt mal gelsen hättest das ich untern tag beim arbeiten bin KANN ich nicht jede 5 min in internet schauen und google ob ich das installieren kann. Da fragt man halt weil es jemand anders besser weiß 

Das hier ist ein Forum vilt was ihr als selbstverstädnlich versteht ist für andere eine Litaratur arbeit. das geht bei manch nicht im kopf rein .  und wie gesagt Fragen kostet ja nichts brauchst ja nicht antworten 

Aber wie gesagt von mir hört ihr nichts mehr Ade

--close


----------



## h0nk (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Es geht darum, dass man sich hier einiges an Grundwissen anlesen kann - und wenn man deine Fragen so liest, kommt man zu dem Schluss das Du dazu keine Lust hast und lieber die Lösung auf dem Silbertablett präsentiert bekommen möchtest.
Das sich ein Thread diesen Ausmaßes nicht über Nacht entwickelt, ist auch klar, daher unterstelle ich Dir mal, dass Du Zeit genug hast, dich zu informieren


----------



## Oachkatze (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Close


----------



## GrueneMelone (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Sry ich habe echt schon viele Threads gesehen, aber das hier ist echt krass. Ich denke mit den vielen Tipps hier solltest du soweit sein deine erste Wakü selber zusammenzubauen und dann deine eigenen Erfahrungen machen. Die restlichen Fragen bekommst du bestimmt selber raus. Der Rest hier war echt gnädig und alle haben viel Zeit geopfert. 

Nebenbei i7 4790k mit Wakü und dann nur ein H-Board das passt irgendwie nicht so wirklich. Hol dir ein Z-Board um der CPU ordentlich die Sporen zu geben.


----------



## Oachkatze (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Sry ich habe echt schon viele Threads gesehen, aber das hier ist echt krass. Ich denke mit den vielen Tipps hier solltest du soweit sein deine erste Wakü selber zusammenzubauen und dann deine eigenen Erfahrungen machen. Die restlichen Fragen bekommst du bestimmt selber raus. Der Rest hier war echt gnädig und alle haben viel Zeit geopfert.
> 
> Nebenbei i7 4790k mit Wakü und dann nur ein H-Board das passt irgendwie nicht so wirklich. Hol dir ein Z-Board um der CPU ordentlich die Sporen zu geben.




H board kann genau so übertakten .. ließ mal Asus ermoglicht Overclocking auf H97-, H87-, B85- und H81-Mainboards

wie gesagt close mich intresiert das nicht mher wenn man nicht mal fragen kann wie gesagt das ist eine menge kohle was man vilt unter wasser setzt und wenn jemand das alles als selbstverästnldich an sieht kann ich auch nichts dafür


----------



## buxtehude (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

leute, ich verstehe euch nicht. es wird doch niemand gezwungen, hier zu lesen, zu schreiben oder zu antworten.

iwie tut mir das echt leid für den ersteller, weil er einfach nur hilfe sucht.


----------



## Oachkatze (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



buxtehude schrieb:


> leute, ich verstehe euch nicht. es wird doch niemand gezwungen, hier zu lesen, zu schreiben oder zu antworten.
> 
> iwie tut mir das echt leid für den ersteller, weil er einfach nur hilfe sucht.



danke jemand einer der was mich versteht


----------



## SpatteL (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Er kann ja weiter Fragen stellen und du oder jemand anderes(vielleicht auch ich) wird auch antworten.
Das  oben ist nur meine Meinung zu einigen seiner Fragen, viele sind ja  auch i.O. und berechtigt, da man nicht auf alles eine pauschale Antwort geben/finden kann.
Nur sind halt auch viele dabei, die er sich  auch schnell hätte selber beantworten können.(Produktbeschreibung)



Oachkatze schrieb:


> UND wenn du vilt mal gelsen hättest das ich untern tag beim arbeiten bin KANN ich nicht jede 5 min in internet schauen und google ob ich das installieren kann.


Ich auch, daher mache ich so etwas zum Feierabend zu Hause.
Da kann ich, bevor ich frage, selber recherchieren oder ausprobieren. 

Der Vorteil an selbst erarbeiten Informationen ist mMn der, das man da auch nebenbei andere Infos findet, nach denen man (noch) nicht gesucht hat.
Dabei lernt man mehr als wenn man nur auf spezifische Fragen eine Antwort bekommt.

Klar geht es dabei um viel Geld, aber wenn man, wie schon mal geschrieben, alles in Ruhe macht, kann da nix passieren.
Heutzutage gibt es dazu auch so viele Videos auf YT, da kann man sich jeden Handgriff abgucken.
Einige gute YT-Kanäle wurden ja hier auch schon genannt.

Aber wie geschrieben, ist alles nur meine Meinung dazu.
Kannst gerne weiter Fragen stellen, nur solltest du, gerade wenn du "Angst" um deine HW hast, nicht nur intensiv Fragen stellen sondern auch selber recherchieren.
Dafür kann ich dir noch die WaKü FAQ von HWluxx empfehlen, hat einen ähnlichen Umfang, wie die hier im Forum, enthält aber dennoch ein paar andere Infos.
[FAQ] LiquidLuxx Wakü FAQ



Oachkatze schrieb:


> danke jemand einer der was mich versteht


ist das jetzt Ironie? 

MfG


----------



## Oachkatze (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Er kann ja weiter Fragen stellen und du oder jemand anderes(vielleicht auch ich) wird auch antworten.
> Das  oben ist nur meine Meinung zu einigen seiner Fragen, viele sind ja  auch i.O. und berechtigt, da man nicht auf alles eine pauschale Antwort geben/finden kann.
> Nur sind halt auch viele dabei, die er sich  auch schnell hätte selber beantworten können.(Produktbeschreibung)
> 
> ...




ja was soll ich jetzt drauf  sagen .... wenn ihr so denkt. ich glaub ich werde einfach per pn an den  buxtehude oder die anderen was mir helfen wollen . Ich weiß nicht ob das so schwer ist .. es heißt custom wakü wenn ich jetzt sage ich mach das wie der im Forum xxx was soll da dann noch custom sein .. aber egal .. 

wie gesagt für mich ist das erledigt brauch mir das nicht geben wirklich nicht


----------



## chischko (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



Ey Du bist echt der absolute Knaller!!!
Ein fast 40-seitiger Thread in dem dir wirklich gute Leute kostenfrei und konstruktiv helfen und Du meckerst am Ende noch rum, stößt die Leute vor den Kopf und das man sich auch mal 2 Minuten Zeit nehmen könnte und die Rechtschreibung und Grammatik überprüfen könnte aus Respekt will ich nun gar nicht wirklich anmerken, hat aber das Lesen und Verstehen deiner Posts teilweise stark erschwert bis unmöglich gemacht. Sogar Leute mit Legasthenie (noxxphoxx (hoffe du nimmst s mir nicht übel, wenn ich dich hier mal anführe  ), der das auch in seiner Signatur stehen hat ist hier ein Paradebeispiel) verstehe ich besser als das was Du hier teilweise zusammen geschrieben hast.


----------



## sok904 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ich glaube nicht das er nochmal wieder kommt


----------



## kC0pter (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Ich dachte mir die ganze Zeit schon das gleiche . Nur wollte ich nix sagen´.


----------



## Thaiminater (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

That escalated quickly


----------



## Oachkatze (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*



chischko schrieb:


> Ey Du bist echt der absolute Knaller!!!
> Ein fast 40-seitiger Thread in dem dir wirklich gute Leute kostenfrei und konstruktiv helfen und Du meckerst am Ende noch rum, stößt die Leute vor den Kopf und das man sich auch mal 2 Minuten Zeit nehmen könnte und die Rechtschreibung und Grammatik überprüfen könnte aus Respekt will ich nun gar nicht wirklich anmerken, hat aber das Lesen und Verstehen deiner Posts teilweise stark erschwert bis unmöglich gemacht. Sogar Leute mit Legasthenie (noxxphoxx, der das auch in seiner Signatur stehen hat ist hier ein Paradebeispiel) verstehe ich besser als das was Du hier teilweise zusammen geschrieben hast.



Freut mich (Y) du toller hengst auf deinen Senf hab ich nur gewartet !!


----------

